# The things I get talked into doing......



## Jodi (Nov 6, 2004)

I must be getting soft in my old age   Last month I was talked into doing a marathon with my sister for this January.  TP talked me into doing this IM Competition, I was pursuaded to go to Michigan for Christmas  and now I've convinced myself I WILL compete in LW BB this March.
Anyway, on with the show.
*
Today's Stats:*

Weight: 124
Chest: 35.5
Arms: 11.5
Waist: 28
Abs @ Navel: 31.5
Lower Abdominals: 33
Hips: 35
Under Butt around thighs: 35
Thighs: 21.25
Calves: 14

*
Diet:*
There isn't one   It's will be maintenance through the end of the year but all with healthy foods.  Every Saturday will be a cheat meal and then of course we have Thanksgiving and Christmas coming 

Come January it will competition dieting.

*Workout:*
5 Day Split 
2 Days Spinning
3 Days Running in prep for Marathon
Mt. Biking at leisure

*Week 1 Pictures*
In my Gallery and IM Comp Pic Thread


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 6, 2004)

I admire you and your single cheat meal. I also feel bad ya hafta only eat ONE a week.

I just ate Taco Bell.

Yum.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Nov 7, 2004)

Your back is so HOT!!  OMG.  I might be in love!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2004)

A full Marathon????  I hate marathons.  The NYC Marathon is going on today.  Nothing worse than having my day interrupted bye a bunch of "stick figures" running around the city. 

Got get 'em Jodi!!

What is the split you are going to follow?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2004)

Good luck Jodi, though I don't think you really need it


----------



## Robboe (Nov 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I must be getting soft in my old age   Last month I was talked into doing a marathon with my sister for this January.



haha! I've been talked into doing the Great North Run next year (half marathon) for charity.

Bastards.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 7, 2004)

I never get talked into much.  hehe!

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JODIIIIIIIII


----------



## Jodi (Nov 7, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I admire you and your single cheat meal. I also feel bad ya hafta only eat ONE a week.
> 
> I just ate Taco Bell.
> 
> Yum.


I usually make it a good one too.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> A full Marathon????  I hate marathons.  The NYC Marathon is going on today.  Nothing worse than having my day interrupted bye a bunch of "stick figures" running around the city.
> 
> Got get 'em Jodi!!
> 
> What is the split you are going to follow?


LOL - Stick figures.  I don't think I'll finish the marathon though.  I ran 9 miles yesterday and I couldn't feel my feet anymore.  It killed me.  My sister has been doing this for years so how the hell am I suppose to keep up with that?  I'm going try though because I promised her.  Stupid me. 



			
				TCD said:
			
		

> haha! I've been talked into doing the Great North Run next year (half marathon) for charity.
> 
> Bastards.



TCD - Good luck on your marathon too.  Do you run often?



			
				Rock4832 said:
			
		

> Good luck Jodi, though I don't think you really need it





			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> I never get talked into much. hehe!
> 
> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JODIIIIIIIII



Thanks Rock and Jodie


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2004)

Marathons.  Bleh.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 8, 2004)

J, it's a half marathon.

And hell no. I can barely walk up the stairs without getting out of breath.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> J, it's a half marathon.
> 
> And hell no. I can barely walk up the stairs without getting out of breath.


Lucky!   I think I could manage the half.

I have to do a full


----------



## ZECH (Nov 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I don't think I'll finish the marathon though.


Yeah you can  Your body will condtion quickly once you are running regular. You will be surprised. If you haven't already, look for some marathon training schedules that give you a running schedule to train by. There was a radio jocky close to Charlotte that weighed 260+ and was waay out of shape. He got on one and several months later he ran one and finished.
No doubt you can do it!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2004)

you never cease to amaze me ... a marathon ... You go girl!!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 8, 2004)

GL Jodi


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

You Go Girl!!!  How tall are you Jodi?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

Good luck Jodi, will be following along!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2004)

I know you won't listen to me.... what the hell does Jersey know about running?  But in another life I was one of those stick figures.

Alternate 5 and 7 mile runs, so Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday go 5, 7, 5, 7.  Work up to the pace you expect to run for the entire marathon distance.  If you're shooting for 9 minutes miles, then work up to a 9 minute mile pace for both runs.  Take Friday off, then Saturday try a 10 miler going a full 2 to 3 minutes a mile slower.  Each Saturday, try to increase the distance... but not the pace.  Rest on Sunday and repeat.  What your trying to do here is get your body used to running at 'race pace' at about a 1/4 of the distance.  Then Saturday is to train your body to get used to the length of the race.  This system works incredibly well.  Just be ready to drop a ton of bodyfat... and muscle.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone 

DG & Jersey - My sister is a Marathon runner and has given me a schedule to train by.    It's scary.  I'm downing the BCAA's and have increased my protein to almost 2GxBW per day.  I've never gone this high with protein before but because I want to compete in BB in March, I have to spare as much as I can.  So far so good


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You Go Girl!!!  How tall are you Jodi?



Velvet, I'm only 5'1".  I'm a shorty


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Jodi.  Good luck in this comp, and it was great meeting you.  You are fucking awesome


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Jake, Welcome back!

It was so awsome meeting you as well!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 8, 2004)

Just wanted to pop in and say hello.  Have to get back to putting stones on my suit.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Jodie!  I hope everything is going good in your final week for your competition.  I'm sure it is.  I can't wait to see pics


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm so tired this week!  Usually am not like this.  Been having lots of changes this week too.    Craig took pics tonight, but to me I look like a whale so I'm not going to post them.      He did talk me into wearing the pink suit.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm sure you are just being hard on yourself and you look great.  Hell you looked great in Vegas.  We are our own worst critics.  

Sorry to hear you are tired.  Maybe your body is ready for a break from dieting and competing?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2004)

I think it does.  Only a few more days.


----------



## carbchick (Nov 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 3 Days Running in prep for Marathon



 now I've heard everything ... wow. 
good luck w/ that, Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm still in shock myself.  Thanks CC


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2004)

Alright so I'll attempt to post my meals but don't count on them being perfect 

Meal 1:
Trioplex Bar
30G Protein

Meal 2:
5 oz. Chix
Romaine
Vinegar
2 Flax/Borage Cap
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
35G Protein
1 Flax/Borage
7 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
3 Slices Low Carb Bread
30 Sm. Asparagus Spears
1 Can Tuna
1 Slice FF Cheese
1 T. Parm Cheese
3/4 C. Oats
Sm. Handful Candy Corn

Meal 5:
1 C. FF Cottage Cheese
20G Protein
1 oz. Peanuts


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Alright so I'll attempt to post my meals but don't count on them being perfect
> 
> Hey, now that you are doing marathon training, spinning, and lifting, your calories can be through the roof, all while maintaining.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2004)

I wish.    My cals will stay approx. at maintenance and hey if I lose a bit of fat in the process great but my main concern right now is holding onto the muscle from all this running.

I'm not suppose to be online right now but I'm so bored I couldn't resist


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2004)

Meal 1:
Trioplex Bar

Meal 2:
35G Whey
Celery
5 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
Can Tuna
Romaine
Vinegar
Sm. Handful Soy Nuts
3 Flax/Borage
2 Fish Oil

Meal 4
6 oz. Chix
Green Beans
6 oz. Sweet Potato
1 Pc. Low Carb Bread

Meal 5:
1 C. FF CC
20G Protein
1 oz. Nuts

*Workout*:
7.5 Mile Run


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

How is the running going?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

> Workout:
> 7.5 Mile Run




Cardio Queen


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2004)

It's going NT.  It's killing me but I'm doing it.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Cardio Queen


 

Am not!


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2004)

hey Jodi, no work today?


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

Do you actually weigh out an oz of nuts???? That cant be very many.....

Question....as you know I am trying to lose fat, maybe gain a bit of muscl-heck I dont know. Would 3 egg yolks be to much in day? How about 4? The only other added fat I get is from fish oil. Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2004)

I would never do 3 or 4 egg yolk   Instead I'd increase your omega 3's.  I never do more than 1 yolk a day.

I buy the nuts in 1 oz. packages at Costco.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

Why don't you like 3 or 4 yolks??


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2004)

Because I prefer to get my fats from other sources and not yolks.  I keep sat fats to a min. and keep n3 & 6's up instead.  I get enough sat fat in beef and other protein sources.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

Yolks make the whites look funny.  I freak when they get in my whites.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2004)

Meal 1:
Trioplex Bar

Meal 2:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
ACV
1 Flax/Borage
2 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
5 oz. Chix
Green Beans
1 Flax/Borage
2 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
40G Whey
3/4 C. Oats

Meal 5:
5 oz. Turkey Burger
20 Thin Asparagus Spears
1 LC Bread w /sf Jam & FF Strawberry Cream Cheese
1 Flax/Borage
3 Fish Oil

Meal 6:
1 C. FF CC
20G Whey
1 oz. Peanuts

*Workout*:  Legs

I'm going to start doing a workout by Mike Davies soon and I'll start posting my w/o's then.  Thanks Jodie!  I'm excited and still waiting for them to send it to me somewhat patiently LOL!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

It took then two weeks or so to get mine to me.  So hang in there!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2004)

Alright, I'll be patient 

I am very very hungry today.  I'm certainly eating enough.  I hate when my hunger is high because it makes for miserable day


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

> I'm going to start doing a workout by Mike Davies soon and I'll start posting my w/o's then. Thanks Jodie! I'm excited and still waiting for them to send it to me somewhat patiently LOL!



who is mike davies?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 12, 2004)

P...do a search for Mike Davies Fitness Factory.   He usually turns out some of the top girls in fitness and figure.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> P...do a search for Mike Davies Fitness Factory.   He usually turns out some of the top girls in fitness and figure.




okay thanks......

Jodi, how did you get him to write you a program?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2004)

I paid for it then they had me do a questionnaire with my goals, weak areas, injuries etc.

I received it in the mail today   OMFG, this workout is going KICK MY ASS!!!

Weird, I thought they would have sent it to me through email.  I'm going to write them and ask if they will send me an electronic copy.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2004)

Meal 1:
Trioplex Bar - Last one 

Meal 2:
Can Tuna
Romaine
ACV
2 Fish Oil
1 Flax/Borage

Meal 3:
Turkey Burger
Green Beans
1/2 C. Sweet Potato
2 Fish Oil
1 Flax Borage

Meal 4:
40G Whey
1/2 C. Oats

Meal 5:
6 oz. Cod
Broccoli/Cauliflower/Carrot mix
3 Fish Oil
1 Flax/Borage

Meal 6:
40G Whey
1 oz. Peanuts

Workout: 
Arms
6 Mile Run

I'm starting my new workout tomorrow


----------



## Jill (Nov 13, 2004)

I bought protein and BARS yesterday, for Steve of course I threw in a few trioplex ones.... I may have *1* Whats the best flavor Miss Trioplex queen


----------



## Jodi (Nov 13, 2004)

I like the PB & Banana.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 13, 2004)

Meal 1:
Protein Pancakes
Coffee w/ Cream

Meal 2:
Turkey Burger
20 Asparagus
1 Flax/Borage
3 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
Can Tuna
2 Slices LC Bread
Parm Cheese
1 T. FF Mayo
Green Beans
Low Sugar Yogurt Bar
2 Flax/Borage
4 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
30G Whey
Oatmeal Bar
Handful Soy Nuts
6 Tortilla Chips

Meal 5:
40G Whey
1 oz. Peanuts


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

Damn girlie, you gotta get those caps you are after with that workout... my shoulders are burning just looking at it!!!   
How's things?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2004)

Things are going pretty well 

I hope I get those damn caps, my delts certainly were burning yesterday.  They are so damn weak


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2004)

Meal 1:
French Toast made w/ Egg beaters & LC bread
1 Flax/Borage
3 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
40G Protein
1/2 C. Oats

Meal 3:
Can Tuna
Romaine
Waldens Ceasar 
1/4 CC Cookie
1 Piece Chocolate 

Meal 4:
6 oz. Ground Sirloin 
Mixed Veggies
1 tsp. Chipolte Mayo
2 Slices LC Bread

Meal 5:
40G Whey
1 oz. Peanuts

Workout:  Off
Cardio:  9 mile run


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 14, 2004)

How many miles are you building your "long run" to?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2004)

Probably going to go to 18 miles.  My sister usually builds up that before a marathon.  I don't think I'm going to make this and I'm really trying to talk her into doing the 1/2 marathon


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 14, 2004)

Why doesn't she just do the full and you do the half? Or was the agreement that you guys would run the race together? You could always stop at the half and then watch her finish and greet her with beer and pasta.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2004)

We wouldn't be able to run together and we want to run together.  I'm working on the 1/2 marathon and if I do that pester and begging thing enough she'll give in, either that or I'll make her squat with me.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 14, 2004)

If she knows what's good for her, she'll drop down to the half.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

Squat before the marathon


----------



## Jodi (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Squat before the marathon


  Never!  I won't be doing legs that week at all or the week after!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 15, 2004)

Meal 1:
40G Whey
1/2 C. Oats
1 Flax/Borage
2 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
4 oz. Ground Turkey
Romaine
FF SF Waldens
1 Flax/Borage
2 Fish Oil
1 WW Pita

Meal 3:
4 oz. Chix
Green Beans
1/2 C. Brown Rice
1 Flax/Borage
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
40G Whey
1/2 C. Oat

Meal 5:
1 Can Tuna
3 Slices LC Bread
20 Asparagus Spears
3 Fish Oil

Meal 6:
1 C. FF Cottage Cheese
1 oz. Peanuts


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

strong


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 16, 2004)

hella strong


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2004)

You won't be saying that after today's workout.    I hate doing arms 

Meal 1:
40G Whey
1/2 C. Oats
1 Flax/Borage
2 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
4 oz. Ground Turkey
Romaine
Apple
Walden's Dressing

Meal 3:
4 oz. Chix
Green Beans
1/2 C. Brown Rice
1 Flax/Borage 
2 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
40G Whey
1/2 C. Oats

Meal 5:
3/4 C. Egg Beaters
1/2 C. LC FF Milk
2 Slice LC Bread 
SF Jam & FF Strawberry Cream Cheese
Green Beans
1 Flax/Borage
3 Fish Oil
Sm. Handful Soy Nuts
Few Honey Mustard Pretzels

Meal 6:
1 C. FF Cottage Cheese
1 oz. Peanuts


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

> My arms suck!



mine too


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> mine too


As if!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2004)

Meal 1:
40G Whey
1/2 C. Oats
1 Flax/Borage
3 Fish

Meal 2:
4 oz. Turkey
Romaine
Waldens Dressing
1 WW Pita
1 Flax/Borage
2 Fish

Meal 3:
4 oz. Chix
Green Beans
1 Flax/Borage
2 Fish

Meal 4:
40G Whey
1/2 C. Oats

Meal 5:
1 Can Tuna
2 Slices LC Bread
20 Asparagus Spears
1 Med. Sweet Potato

Meal 6:
1 C. FF CC
1 oz. Peanuts

Workout:  Off
Cardio: 7 Mile Run - This marathon is going to fucking kill me.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

How many weeks until the Marathon?  Are you peridozing your weight training so it doesn't affect your marathon training?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2004)

It's 7.5 weeks and I have to try to get up to 18 miles   I'm only at 9 but going for 10 this weekend.

I don't do any long running on the same day as weight training and save my big run of the week for Sundays so it's only once a week.  But smaller runs a few times a week.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It's 7.5 weeks and I have to try to get up to 18 miles   I'm only at 9 but going for 10 this weekend.
> 
> I don't do any long running on the same day as weight training and save my big run of the week for Sundays so it's only once a week.  But smaller runs a few times a week.




right, but what about backing off the intensity and volume of your resistance training?  With all that lifting and running I'd just be scared of overtraining big time.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2004)

Me too.  But because I'm doing the comp in March I don't want to back off intensity.  However, next week I decided to take off from weight training and only running once.  I haven't taken a break in several months so I'm thinking it's about time I do so before it's too late to be able to do so.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Me too.  But because I'm doing the comp in March I don't want to back off intensity.  However, next week I decided to take off from weight training and only running once.  I haven't taken a break in several months so I'm thinking it's about time I do so before it's too late to be able to do so.




damn, that is tough.  you should pick one thing and jsut go with it....lol.  you are spreading yourself to thin.

If I were me I know what I would pick...........MARATHON ALL THE WAY BABY!!!!  LET'S GO RUNNING!!!!!  YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2004)

I can't and the marathon doesn't mean anything to me but the BB comp does so that's what I need to think of first.  I'm only doing this marathon because I promied my sister.  I'm trying to coax her into only doing the 1/2 marathon.  Then I could manage just fine but now it's a struggle which is why I need to take a week off.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 18, 2004)

Any particular reason why you are substituting flax/borage for Sesathin? 

Side note
I say compromise with you sis. You guys should run the half together. She knows that bb is more your thing and you know that running is her thing.


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2004)

Your opinion for fat...1-2T pb or 1-2 Egg yolks??? *Not taste wise


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 18, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Side note
> I say compromise with you sis. You guys should run the half together. She knows that bb is more your thing and you know that running is her thing.



  couldn't agree more.  you're doing the sisterly thing by running with her so she should do her part by cutting the distance.  it's only fair.

i say you start guilting her soon if she doesn't give in on her own.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm working on it.  She'll give in soon enough.    I am the oldest sister! 

I just haven't bought any sesathin.  I'm not trying to lose weight right now and I'm not really cheating.  Also, my nails were getting little cracks and I have nice long nails and don't want them ruined.  The flax/borage oil combo really helps with hair and nails


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 18, 2004)

Hmm, good tip on the hair and nails.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 18, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm working on it.  She'll give in soon enough.



  THAT'S what I like to hear


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2004)

Meal 1:
40G Whey
1/2 C. Oats
1 Flax/Borage
2 Fish

Meal 2:
4 oz. Ground Turkey
Romaine
Waldens Dressing
WW Pita
1 Flax/Borage

Meal 3:
4 oz. Chix
Green Beans
1 Apple
1 Flax/Borage
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
40G Whey
1/2 C. Oats

Meal 5:
5 oz. Chix
20 Spears Asparagus
1 SF FF Creamsicle
Few Pretzels
1 T. Parm Cheese

Meal 6:
1 C. FF CC
1 oz. Peanuts


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 18, 2004)

Did your workout come Jodi??


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks BritChick 

Jodie, I got it on Saturday and I've been doing it all this week


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Jodi...


So they finally convinced you into doing this ah?  

How've you been?  I have been lost, I know, but I have my reasons, je je.....
I am glad to see that everyone here is in great spirits and ready to compete.  I will be back in it once my therapy is over.  I am dying to start lifiting again (but carefully this time....)

Anyway, just passing by to say


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2004)

Alright so i screwed up.  I said I wasn't going have any cheats until thanksgiving but I cheated today.  At work they had a free thanksgiving dinner with all the trimmings and I ate.  Turkey, gravy, mashed pototos, corn, stuffing, roll and a piece of pumpkin pie


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2004)

Meal 1:
40 G Whey
1/2 C. Oats
1 Flax/Borage
4 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
4 oz. Turkey
Romaine
Waldens Dressing
1 Flax Borage/4 Fish Oil

Meal 3:
Turkey Dinner above

Meal 4:
40G Whey
1/2 C. Oats

Meal 5:
1 C. FF CC
1 oz. Peanuts


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Alright so i screwed up.  I said I wasn't going have any cheats until thanksgiving but I cheated today.  At work they had a free thanksgiving dinner with all the trimmings and I ate.  Turkey, gravy, mashed pototos, corn, stuffing, roll and a piece of pumpkin pie



Mmmmm.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2004)

LOL!  I'll still be able to walk better than you were walking.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2004)

lol, I love trash talking!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.


It wasn't that good.   I'd rather have had a Friday's JD Burger w/ Fries and a brownie sundae


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

Have a great weekend Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Have a great weekend Jodi.


You as well


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2004)

Jodie, my legs are sore 

-----------------------------------
Today's stats

2 weeks ago...............Today
Weight: 124................124
Chest: 35.5.................35.5
Arms: 11.5..................11.5
Waist: 28....................27.75
Abs @ Navel: 31.5........30.5  
Lower Abs: 33..............32.25
Hips: 35......................35
Under Butts/highs: 35....35
Thighs: 21.25...............21.5
Calves: 14...................14

Well it certainly looks like I'm haven't lost any muscle.  I'm am pleased with these stats.  Waist/abs down and everything else the same.  I can't ask for much more than that right now with all this running!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2004)

Yesterday diet was good.  No workout because I'm taking a week off.  My legs are too sore to run today so I'm going to have to run tomorrow night.

Today diet was ok til I went out to dinner.  I went to a Jap Steak house and had sushi and then the table top cooking with steak and chicken and lots of white rice, butter and oil


----------



## Jill (Nov 21, 2004)

Butter


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 21, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yesterday diet was good.  No workout because I'm taking a week off.  My legs are too sore to run today so I'm going to have to run tomorrow night.
> 
> Today diet was ok til I went out to dinner.  I went to a Jap Steak house and had sushi and then the table top cooking with steak and chicken and lots of white rice, butter and oil


I ate the bad food for you.  Pizza and a buttload of tollhouse cookies.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2004)

Mmmmm Cookies   Can you send me some?  

Lets now add on to Japenese Steakhouse an ice cream sandwich and fudge brownie at Starbucks.  Oh and carmel latte.  Oh, I'm doing great


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 21, 2004)

I would....but I think I ate 14 of them.  Boobie is getting the rest, I got them too crispy for me. 

I was attempting to eat clean today, I did good up to the baking of the cookies.  I think all the other bad stuff I ate already.  So Monday should be ok.  I don't want to put anymore weight back on.  

Steakhouse sounds yummy!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2004)

14 cookies LOL!

I hear ya on the weight.  I had this brilliant idea after I competed to bulk up to add more muscle and it's been hell trying to take it off   I know I needed to bulk but the gaining weight really screwed with me psychologically.  I'm back down to my normal bodyweight which is good but it felt like it took forever to take that 10lbs off.  I think I'll need to drop another 10-15 to compete and once I do I am only putting a few pounds back on and then maintain!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm going to buy a new car tonight or next week sometime.  I think this is what I'm going to get.    A Chrysler 300, same color too


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 22, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhh I LOVE that car!!  Nice choice there!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice Ride..... You gettin' the Hemi Engine


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2004)

I haven't got it yet but I'm leaving shortly to go see if I can get out of this lease so I can buy the 300. 

I don't know if I'll be gettin the Hemi engine, it will depend on cost.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 22, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm going to buy a new car tonight or next week sometime.  I think this is what I'm going to get.    A Chrysler 300, same color too


Merry early Christmas to Jodi. Heh, nice gift to yourself.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2004)

I am so in love with this car.  It's so sleek and it rides sooooo nice


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice car!  looks like a bentley.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 22, 2004)

Watch out for parking it in the street. You don't want punks breaking into it, like they did with your truck.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2004)

I wasn't parked in the street, I was in my driveway   They only wanted my mp3 player but I'm not getting another one.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 22, 2004)

In your own driveway, sheesh.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, I didn't buy the 300.  I bought something better 

Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited Edition - Fully loaded

and it's blue


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 22, 2004)

Uhoh. My dad had a Jeep Grand Cherokee. I don't know about nowadays, but they used to be notorious for breaking down. You probably won't have any probs though.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2004)

I've had many Jeeps and I've never had an issue.  I just traded a Jeep in as a matter of fact.  I've always loved them.  When I took the 300 for a GOOD test drive it didn't handle as well as I hoped and the Jeep felt oh so much better.  This is what it looks like.  The interior on mine is a little different but not by much.  I didn't get the GPS.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

Doesnt the Grand have AWD?  Thats probably why it handled better.  And DAMN, thats nice!

Hi Denise


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 22, 2004)

Hiya Jakey


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2004)

No but the 300 is AWD.  My Cherokee is not.

Thanks, I kinda like it myself   Took me all damn night at the dealership.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice I likey.... Too Bad about the 300 it is a nice looking car


----------



## Jodi (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks, i like too.  Especially this morning.  It was only 49 here so those heated seats were NICE


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 23, 2004)

LOVE the jeep!  Enjoy.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks NG 

Today's meals were good.  I did have a huge burrito though at Taco Del Mar but it was mostly healthy.  It was a ww tortilla with black beans, rice , chicken, pico de gallo, little bit of cheese and salsa.    It was damn good!  No guac or sour cream.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 23, 2004)

I think I have forgotten what healthy is.  I'm giving that up until after Turkey Day.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL, I saw that pie in your journal


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2004)

Have fun Jodi  
Happy Thanksgiving and leave us some of grandma's Nuts & Pies


----------



## Jodi (Nov 24, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!  I'm off in a few to catch a plane to NH.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 24, 2004)

Have a good one.  Dammit I wish it was Thanksgiving again


----------



## Jodi (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, I'm here and OMFG..........I'm sooooo full!  Maybe I'll have more dessert in a hour or two


----------



## PreMier (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Nov 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Well, I'm here and OMFG..........I'm sooooo full!  Maybe I'll have more dessert in a hour or two


hehe...sounds like us.  I did good, only took a spoon of each thing Mom cooked.  Brought back enough for us to have dinner on when we got back to Houston.  Now I feel like a porker.  

No more bad foods, only our normal diet stuff is left.


----------



## carbchick (Nov 26, 2004)

was the dessert pumpkin pie? [ant, slather:] OMG how do you guys cope with having christmas so soon after thanksgiving? 
only 28 cardio days until christmas


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 26, 2004)

Cardio??  NOT!!!

LOL....I'll do that beginning of Jan. when all the New Year Resolution peeps hit the gym for two months then die out.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2004)

Mmmmm.......Pumpkin Pie, Blueberry Pie, Apple Pie, Choc. Torte, Pecan Bars and Ice cream.   

I miss my family already.  I'm home.


----------



## Jill (Nov 29, 2004)

Any food confessions you'd like to share???


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2004)

I ate anything and everything.


----------



## simbh (Nov 29, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I ate anything and everything.


You know what , they should make a lean holiday . A day where everyone eats healthy foods   On the other hand , who would want that ? Except the people on this forum of course


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2004)

LOL but that would be no fun at all!


----------



## Jill (Nov 29, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I ate anything and everything.


I new you'd say that. I wanted details...


----------



## Jenny (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Jodi!  I'm glad you had a nice Thanksgiving with your family  I'm getting sooo excited to go home and see my family soon too, less than two weeks 
I love the jeep!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Jenny.  That's great you are going home for Christmas.  I'm sure you will have a great time.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't know if I'll be working out again today.  I got a cold from one of my nieces and I'm so achy.  My throat hurts and I can't stop sneezing and sniffling.  It's been 1.5 weeks since I worked out


----------



## Robboe (Nov 30, 2004)

Getting in plenty vit C?

If it's a headcold, i'd still train. If it feels like it's all over your body and you feel weak as piss and what not, i'd probably just stay off. Illness is a bitch.

Although no doubt i've gone training anyway when i've been like that. I'm stubborn in that way.


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I don't know if I'll be working out again today.  I got a cold from one of my nieces and I'm so achy.  My throat hurts and I can't stop sneezing and sniffling.  It's been 1.5 weeks since I worked out



Im sorry to hear that Jodi   
I hope you get better very very soon
by the way Its freezing here!!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Sara.  It is cold today brrrr.............


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Getting in plenty vit C?
> 
> If it's a headcold, i'd still train. If it feels like it's all over your body and you feel weak as piss and what not, i'd probably just stay off. Illness is a bitch.
> 
> Although no doubt i've gone training anyway when i've been like that. I'm stubborn in that way.


I'm not sure if its a head cold or not quite yet.  My neck is killing me and I starting alot of coughing up nasty shit today.  I just started taking something for it yesterday so hopefully in a day or 2 I'll fell better.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if its a head cold or not quite yet.  My neck is killing me and I starting alot of coughing up nasty shit today.  I just started taking something for it yesterday so hopefully in a day or 2 I'll fell better.




want a neck rub??


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

Yes Please


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes Please




Okay, I'll catch the next plane out there.  I deliver.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Robboe (Nov 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if its a head cold or not quite yet.  My neck is killing me and I starting alot of coughing up nasty shit today.



I love it when you talk dirty.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

Oh yeah, and I look read sexy right now too.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

I am skipping the gym today so hopefullly I feel better tomorrow.

I am also starting my cut tomorrow.  I'm going with Carb Cycling as usual.  I will be having 10 Fish Oil caps per day, 1 tsp. Flax Oil, as well at 30G of Protein per meal.  If I only have 5 meals then it will be 35G of Protein per meal.  My cycle will be H/N/L/N.  Carbs will vary depending upon the day.  

Weights 5x per week and Cardio 4x per week - 5-10 miles running in prep for the marathon.  I will be cheating on Christmas and New Years then it will be 11 weeks clean before the competition.

BTW - I have successfully convinced my sister to do the Half Marathon  so this will be much easier.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> BTW - I have successfully convinced my sister to do the Half Marathon  so this will be much easier.



 Afterall, she should listen to her older sis.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and I look read sexy right now too.



Read sexy, eh?

Talk of literature makes me horny.

Anyway, what's this dealio of you starting the cut so soon? Was it not just yesterday we discussed why you _weren't_ gonna bother starting before xmas?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

LOL, I meant REAL SEXY 

Well, I'm cutting back cals but I'm not really on a full blown cut.  I'm keeping wheat and dairy and the occassional alcoholic beverage of choice.   It won't be til after Xmas that I go for it but I need to be ready and with XMas and New Years cheats I fear that 11 weeks clean won't be enough.  So, if I start now and drop a couple lbs I'll be in better shape for the real cut and will be ready come March.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I will be having 10 Fish Oil caps per day, 1 tsp. Flax Oil


So your suppos to have 10 fish oil caps and 1 tsp. of flax? ...I've been having 20 fishies and nothing else for additional fat except of cannoil oil (Just went out yesterday for groceries and got some olive oil , so it'll  be olive oil for now on  ). This is great, that means I can have egg whites everyday


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

No you don't _have _to have the Flax oil.  Fish oil is best but I'm using the Flax for other things such as hair, nails and skin too.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 30, 2004)

ok then thanks Jodi ....crap  I thought I was gonna get my egg whites eveyday again  O well.
Well While I'm here I might as well ask another question thats been bothering me (sorry bet I'm annoying  ) , I'm about to go into surgery tomorrow for a hemroid , so I don't know what my trainings gonna to be like but my High Carb day is on thurs. Not sure if I'll be up to doing my back workout on that day but should I go ahead and still have the high carb day even if I can't exercise? I was thinking I shouldn't if I can't exercise, espically if I'm feeling nauseus I won't be up to it  , but if I have to I'll try my best  . Also one more question (last one promise) , tomorrow I'm not allowed to eat anything for breakfast , can't eat till after the surgery and even then it's suppos to be shakes for the first half of the day..but anyways , since I can't eat breakfast should I still do my Pilates in the morning? I'm also getting blood wrok done in the morning to so I was wondering also if I did the Pilates and overworked myslef or something it might botch my blood results?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

Why can't you eat egg whites?  

Make it a low carb day.  

You can do Pilates if you choose to.  I personally can't exercise without food so I wouldn't bother.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Jodi, just catching up on your journal and popping by to say hello.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Brit  Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 1, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ok then thanks Jodi ....crap  I thought I was gonna get my egg whites eveyday again  O well.
> Well While I'm here I might as well ask another question thats been bothering me (sorry bet I'm annoying  ) , I'm about to go into surgery tomorrow for a hemroid , so I don't know what my trainings gonna to be like but my High Carb day is on thurs. Not sure if I'll be up to doing my back workout on that day but should I go ahead and still have the high carb day even if I can't exercise? I was thinking I shouldn't if I can't exercise, espically if I'm feeling nauseus I won't be up to it  , but if I have to I'll try my best  . Also one more question (last one promise) , tomorrow I'm not allowed to eat anything for breakfast , can't eat till after the surgery and even then it's suppos to be shakes for the first half of the day..but anyways , since I can't eat breakfast should I still do my Pilates in the morning? I'm also getting blood wrok done in the morning to so I was wondering also if I did the Pilates and overworked myslef or something it might botch my blood results?



You've been taking 20 fish oil caps a day and tomorrow you're due surgery?

How long have you been dosing that for?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2004)

Ummmm.....yeah, good point TCD.  If I recall correctly fish oil inhibits coagulation.  You should have stopped fish oil over a week ago.

Tom - didn't you tell your doctor what supps you were on?


----------



## sara (Dec 1, 2004)

Jodi, you feeling any better today?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Why can't you eat egg whites?


Well I like to cook my egg whites in cannoil oil (hopefully olive oil will do it up the same) , and since I'm not alloweda dditional fats I tried cookie it using fat free Pam cooking spray ...  it just wasn't the same , didn't even look the same! .. But I do have them on My No Carb Days though , when I need that extra bit of fat.



			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> Make it a low carb day.


Okay then. I feel up to working out tomorrow , I actually feel completely normal , not sore or anything , just a littl wbit of blood but thats it. The doctors were surprised I'm not sore and that when I woke up, I was actually awake and having conversations  . But I'm just gonna take the next 4-5 days off just on the safe side , I think it would be good just for a little rest, espically since I haven't given myself I rest now for about 5 months. So I should follow my same diet , just change the High Carb days to Low carbs days, and still keep my no carbs days in there?



			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> You can do Pilates if you choose to. I personally can't exercise without food so I wouldn't bother.


Well I did the Pilates since there really just a stretch , not a big workout.. , but I know what ya mean about not working out on an empty stomach , I tried doing Cardio once on an empty stomach , but it just felt like something was missing adn that I didn't get as good of a workout as what I was use to.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 1, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> You've been taking 20 fish oil caps a day and tomorrow you're due surgery?
> 
> How long have you been dosing that for?


Hmmm I think I started my cut on Nov.22 , about 3 days after my first docotrs apppointment.  So I've been taking them for a litte over a week now


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ummmm.....yeah, good point TCD. If I recall correctly fish oil inhibits coagulation. You should have stopped fish oil over a week ago.
> 
> Tom - didn't you tell your doctor what supps you were on?


Well on my first doctors appointment I told him I was taking a Multi Vitamin/Mineral and some Calcium Cirtrate , I hadn't started to take the fish oil yet and it sliped my mind..
But yesterday when I had to go in for an examination and stuff i told the nurse I was taking the Multi Vitamin/Mineral , Calcium Citrate and fish oil. All she said was not to take any of these on the day of the surgery  ...but the surgery went great , should I still be taking my fish oil?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd give it a week before you take fish oil again.  Just keep your diet Low and no carb then when you lift again throw in a high carb day.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Have you got your J**p muddy yet?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2004)

LOL, no way!  It's still too pretty


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

how many weeks until marathon day??


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2004)

5.5 weeks


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2004)

1st No Carb Day

Meal 1:
35G Protein
5 Fish Oil

Meal 2:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
Walden's Dressing

Meal 3:
35G Protein
5 Fish
Cucumber

Meal 4:
5 oz. Cod
20 Spears Asparagus
1 tsp. Flax

Meal 5:
35G Protein
1 oz. Peanuts

Too many shakes but I don't feel like cooking.

Workout:  Back
Cardio:  5 Mile Run


----------



## sara (Dec 1, 2004)

Jodi, Is your bodybuilding comp in March ?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, March 19th and April 2nd.


----------



## sara (Dec 2, 2004)

Are they around here? PHX?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2004)

No, one is in Sierra Vista and the other is in Tuscon.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'd give it a week before you take fish oil again. Just keep your diet Low and no carb then when you lift again throw in a high carb day.


ok , so just substitute the fish oil with some olive oil? (I'm wanting some egg whites  )
Thanks for all the help Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2004)

That would be too much olive oil IMO.  Get some flax but don't cook with it.


----------



## sara (Dec 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No, one is in Sierra Vista and the other is in Tuscon.


I'll do my best to be there and cheer up for ya


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2004)

2nd No Carb Day 

Meal 1:
35G Protein
5 Fish Caps

Meal 2:
1 can Tuna
Romaine
Walden's Dressing

Meal 3:
35G Protein
5 Fish Caps
Celery

Meal 4:
6 oz. Chix  - yeah, I'm hungry dammit 
Broccoli/Cauliflower
1 SF Popsicle
1 SF Creamsicle
Couple of Peanuts

Meal 5:
35G Protein
1 oz. Nuts

Workout:  Bi's/Tri's
Cardio:  Only 3 mile run - I was tired


----------



## sara (Dec 3, 2004)

Good Morning


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 3, 2004)

You still lift on No Carb days?  I thought that you had to work it around so that either High/Low days fell on your lifting days. But if you don't that work out better for me 
I think I'll steal your idea of High/No/Low/High


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2004)

Remember though that I'm not cutting just cause I want to lose a few pounds, I'm prepping for competition and a competition diet doesn't equate healthy diet.  You shouldn't follow what I'm doing.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2004)

3rd and Last No Carb Day  -   High carb day tomorrow!

Meal 1:
35G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 2:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
Walden's

Meal 3:
22G Protein
1 oz. Beef Jerkey 
5 Fish

Meal 4:
3/4C. Egg Beaters
1/2 C. LC FF Milk
1/4 C. FF Cheddar
Green Beans
Peppers/Onions
1 tsp. Flax

Meal 5
35G Protein
1 oz. Nuts

Workout:  Chest
Cardio:  5 Mile run

Notes:  I'm very foggy and brain dead today.  I know its the lack of carbs and calories so I'm ready for tomorrow!  I'm really contemplating the Superdrol.  I was talking to Chris today and she told me that the NPC Natural competition here in March there is no issues using PH's so long as it's legal because they do test both urine and polygraph for everyone.  Sierra Vista is too far away anyway for that other comp and they don't even allow fatburners with that federation  .  So I could use it now and then if and when it becomes banned I will give it away.  I refuse to use anything illegal due to my own personal preference but I really want to try a PH before it's banned and then I won't be able to.  Besides, I'm only going to do 1 3-4 week cycle so it will still be before the ban anyway.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 3, 2004)

MMM....You get rice tomorrow.   : )


----------



## sara (Dec 3, 2004)

Beef Jerky? What kind flavor? Where did you get it from?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> MMM....You get rice tomorrow.   : )


and oatmeal and ww pasta.......oh and I might get a burrito too 

Sara, someone from work had it.  I don't know.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

Go with a PH cycle! You'll really kick ass then Jodi  A burrito huh?!? Can I have a burrito?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2004)

Sure if you have it like mine is going to be.  WW Tortilla, brown rice, shredded chix, black beans an salsa   I get it at Taco Del Mar 

I'm still debating.  Tomorrow is the only day to purchase Superdrol so I'm going to buy it anyway.  Then I'll probably stare at the bottle for a few weeks before I make a decision   I just get myself all worked up then I'm too chicken shit to try it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

Oh, I better not eat a burrito. It's all or nothing with me. I've learned there is not inbetween when it comes to eating 

Just do it Jodi. Think of it as an exciting adventure!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

Have you finished the Dark Tower series yet?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2004)

An adventure?  I don't want to consider using superdrol and an adventure LOL!  

I haven't even bought the new DT books yet


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2004)

Jodi...I've used the SAN T100 before.   Loved the stuff!  Made some nice gains.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2004)

Jodie, how long did you use the T100?  

I have to buy the Superdrol today while it's on pre-sale because they might not make anymore than today's orders.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, I did it.  I ordered the Superdrol.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Jodie, how long did you use the T100?
> 
> I have to buy the Superdrol today while it's on pre-sale because they might not make anymore than today's orders.


I've used it twice before.  I'd do two weeks on/two off.  Cycled it.  Made me feel like I had a sorethroat, but that was about all as far as sides.  Just be sure to use it far enough out, because you might hold a lil water with it.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, that was kind of my plan.  2 weeks on, 2 weeks off, thanks.  Supposedly the Superdrol is a mild diuretic and people drop water then they first start so that will be kind of nice to not  worry so much about the water retention.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2004)

High Carb Day

Meal 1:
Oats
Egg Beaters
Red Potatos
LC FF Milk
SF Syrup
Brown Rice
1 tsp. Flax

Meal 2:
35G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 3:
Chix Burrito at Taco Del MarI
Chix, Pico dy Gallo, brown rice, black beans, ww tortilla, lettuce, salsa
I brought my own brown rice and asked them to put it in because they only have spanish rice 
5 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
5 or 6 oz. Chix
4 oz. WW Pasta 
Spinach Pesto sauce - my own healthy recipe
4 WW Crackers w/ SF Jam
SF Fudgsicle

Meal 5:
35G Protein
1 oz. Peanuts

Workout:  Legs


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

Enjoy your High carb day?


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2004)

Rock...i think she will be feeling those carbs for a few days.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Rock...i think she will be feeling those carbs for a few days.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2004)

Nah, it's all good, I'll be a little bloated but it's all healthy carbs.  I should have a good shoulder workout tomorrow


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 5, 2004)

You brought your own brown rice.   We do what we have to do, but I would still feel so embarassed doing that.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2004)

Nah, they didn't care and neither did I.  I just told them I'm on a special diet and I can't have their rice.  They were fine with it, and I wasn't asking for a discount or anything so it was all good.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2004)

No Carb Day

Meal 1:
1 Whole Egg
6 Whites
5 Fish Caps

Meal 2:
6 oz. Chix
Asparagus
1 tsp. Flax

Meal 3:
35G Whey

Meal 4
6-7 oz. Turkey Breast
Mixed Veggies
5 Fish Caps
1/2 Slice Swiss 
Couple pieces deli roast beef
few peanuts

Meal 5:
35G Whey
1 oz. Nuts

Workout:  Shoulders
Cardio: 8 mile run


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 5, 2004)

Today probably wasn't so bad since you came off a high carb day, but how do you feel in general, when you run on a no carb day?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh, I had no problem running today.  With all the carbs I ate yesterday my glycogen stores were nice and full today   I was hungry though come later in the day, hence the nibble of cheese, beef and nuts


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh I know today probably wasn't a problem, but on no carb days where the previous day wasn't high carb, do you tend to feel lethargic?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh by the third no carb day I was dying.  My lifts were bad and running was killing me. 

I don't normally go 3 days in a row with no carb.......that was just to start my diet out and now I'm on my normal rotation.


----------



## sara (Dec 5, 2004)

Jodi- As I was driving with my family today to the party.. .. we drove by where you met me and helped me with my plan.. I kept on thinking about it and how I really appreciate it..I feel so bad/embarrased  not following the right diet now .. since you drove over 30 miles just to help me.. But I promise you, I will go back to it soon 

The gym is my lifestyle...but when I screw things up, I dont see the gym as my lifestyle, I dont see school, family, friends.. I just sit in my room


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey Jodi, how's today's no carb. A relief after yesterday?!? Look at you kicking ass in everyone's journals, that's the Jodi I know, LOL! Do you think carb cycling is good for powerlifting?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2004)

LOL - I still haven't visited yours yet 

Nah, I don't think carb cycling would be good for powerlifting.  I think a powerlifter needs a *good *steady source of carbs daily.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LOL - I still haven't visited yours yet
> 
> Nah, I don't think carb cycling would be good for powerlifting.  I think a powerlifter needs a *good *steady source of carbs daily.


Uh-oh. I was kidding about that cheeseburger   Do you think 40/40/20 is good for a powerlifter?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah, I think that's good for a powerlifter.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## dalila (Dec 5, 2004)

hey Jodi    I was wondering where did everyone go cuz I stopped seeing a few of you on the journals forum, then just a few days ago I realized there is a sub-section of the journals forum call the IM competition!!    Honestly.... and I am not even eating low carb! LOl

So you're competing again? That's great news! Lifting heavy again?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Dalila 

Yeah, I'm lifting heavy again but mixing things up mostly   Starting my cut last week in prep for the comp.

I hope you've been well.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2004)

Low Carb Day

Meal 1:
35G Protein
1/2 C. Oats
5 Fish

Meal 2:
4 oz Chix
Romaine
2 T. Pesto sauce

Meal 3:
35G Protein
1 Whole Grain English muffin
5 Fish

Meal 4:
6 oz. Turkey breast
1/2 C. Brown Rice
Asparagus
1 tsp. Flax
few peanuts

Meal 5:
35G Protein
1 oz. Nuts

Workout:  Back
Cardio:  4 mile run


----------



## Robboe (Dec 7, 2004)

Umm...Yeah, me three.

Whatever they're talking about.


----------



## Journey (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Jodi  
I've been reading your journal and want to tell you that you kick ass! No carb days drain me, I don't see how you run so many miles! Great work!  
I noticed you don't list any fruit with your carb meals, is this just until after the holidays? or is there some reason your avoiding the fruit?  Just curious.. I like my fruit, but sometimes on my 3rd or 4th high carb meal, i know I wouldn't miss it much


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey Journey,

_ "the Wheel in the SKyyyy keeps on turnnni'n"_


Sorry   I had to do it


----------



## Jodi (Dec 7, 2004)

Journey said:
			
		

> Hi Jodi
> I've been reading your journal and want to tell you that you kick ass! No carb days drain me, I don't see how you run so many miles! Great work!
> I noticed you don't list any fruit with your carb meals, is this just until after the holidays? or is there some reason your avoiding the fruit?  Just curious.. I like my fruit, but sometimes on my 3rd or 4th high carb meal, i know I wouldn't miss it much


Thanks   I eat 1/2 a apple with each carb meal.  I just forget to write in in 

I'm only running this much because of the damn marathon.   I can't wait til its over and I can get back to minimal cardio.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 7, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Umm...Yeah, me three.
> 
> Whatever they're talking about.



What the hell am i on about here?

I wasn't drunk this morning, but i have absolutely no recollection of making this post or why.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 7, 2004)

LOL, nothing.  Your not in on anything so no worries


----------



## sara (Dec 7, 2004)

How are you doing?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm fine sara, thanks


----------



## Jodi (Dec 7, 2004)

No Carb Day

Meal 1:
35G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 2:
4 oz. Chix
Romaine
2 T. Pesto sauce

Meal 3:
35G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 4:
6 oz. Turkey
Asparagus
1 tsp. Flax
couple peanuts
sf popsicle

Meal 5:
35G Protein
1 oz. Nuts

Workout:  Bi's/Tri's
Cardio:  3 miles  i was tired   

I realized I haven't taken a day off from lifting in a week   Tomorrow is an off day which means another no carb day


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2004)

So when is this marathon?!? (Sorry I don't feel like looking for it )


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2004)

WIth all this running and 'cardio' has your body fat changed at all?? Seeings that you rarely did cardio before. Do you find running hard on your knees and lower back? I do.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 7, 2004)

Rock - It's Jan. 9th 

Jill - Not really because I was eating way above maintenance calories up intil a week ago.  So without a caloric deficit it doesn't matter how much cardio I do, my body fat doesn't budge if I'm eating too much   No, the running doesn't bother me at all.  I prefer biking though and can't wait to get back to it and hang up the shox for a while.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

> Meal 1:
> 35G Protein
> *5 Fish*
> Meal 3:
> ...


That's like the diet of a Grizzly bear   10 fish!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL - the caps silly.  I use to take 15 caps


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2004)

No Carb Day

Meal 1:
35G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 2:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
2 T. Pesto Sauce
1 T. Parm Cheese

Meal 3:
35G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 4:
5 oz. Ground Sirloin
1/2 Slice LF Swiss
Green Beans
sm. handful peanuts

Meal 5:
35G Protein
1 oz. Nuts

Cardio: 45 min. run


----------



## Robboe (Dec 9, 2004)

How long do you predict it'll take for you to do your marathon?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm only running the 1/2 marathon now so over 2 hours............I hope!


----------



## Robboe (Dec 9, 2004)

Y'know, i've just realised you have an Avant signature pic. Why the dragonfly?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2004)

You just now notice LOL.  I've had it for over a year.

Dragonflies are one of my long time favorites.  They are beautiful but the real reason is it's symbolic meaning of growth, strength and change.

I'm actually going to have a tattoo designed for me of a Dragonfly.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 9, 2004)

How do they symbolise growth, strength and change?

(Not arguing, just curious).


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2004)

Old Japanese symbolic theme for the warriors.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 9, 2004)

I know this sounds really odd but my mom has a thing with dragon flies. It seems that whenever someone would pass away she would see them... usually dead. It sounds negative and even wierd but she takes it as a positive premanition or something. It has happened to me as well. I was just looking at your journal and I never saw the dragonfly in your sig either. I usually overlook details. They are really pretty up close too.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 9, 2004)

Everytime someone dies, God kills a dragonfly.

That bastard.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2004)

Actually in Japanese folklore everytime you find a dead dragonfly something bad is going to happen to you.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 9, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Everytime someone dies, God kills a dragonfly.
> 
> That bastard.


 Some people have that sorta thing happen as a warning for preparation. I'm actually part Blackfoot Indian from my mother's side. They do often find signs of things through nature and the earth... animals.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Actually in Japanese folklore everytime you find a dead dragonfly something bad is going to happen to you.


 Well that explains it.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Actually in Japanese folklore everytime you find a dead dragonfly something bad is going to happen to you.



Strange, you don't look Japanese from your photos. Although they do say that every one in four people is oriental. I have four brothers, so one of them must be. There's Dave, James, Wing Chung and Gary.

I think it must be Gary.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 9, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Strange, you don't look Japanese from your photos. Although they do say that every one in four people is oriental. I have four brothers, so one of them must be. There's Dave, James, Wing Chung and Gary.
> 
> I think it must be Gary.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Strange, you don't look Japanese from your photos. Although they do say that every one in four people is oriental. I have four brothers, so one of them must be. There's Dave, James, Wing Chung and Gary.
> 
> I think it must be Gary.


  Nah, not even close.  

However, my uncle married a Japanese woman whom, during my childhood I adored and well still do.  She is actually from Japan and not just born here in the US.  She use to tell me all sorts of neat things.  It was her that told me about Dragonflies when I was a child and it just stuck with me.  

I also have an Aunt from Vietnam.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2004)

Low Carb Day  

Meal 1:
35G Protein
5 Fish
1/2 C. Oats
1/2 Apple

Meal 2:
1 can Tuna
Romaine
2 T. Pesto sauce
Parm Cheese

Meal 3:
35G Protein
5 Fish
1 Whole Grain English muffin
SF Jam
Little bit of lite Strawberry CC 

Meal 4: Can you tell I'm hungry 
1 Can Tuna
3 Slices LC Bread
1 LC Tortilla
SF Jam
1 Slice FF Cheese
1 SF Popsicle
1 T. Lite Mayo
1/2 C. Brown Rice

Meal 5:
35G Protein
1 oz. Nuts

Can you also tell I don't feel like cooking? 

Workout:  Chest
Cardio:  5 Miles


----------



## sara (Dec 9, 2004)

Meal 3 sounds yummy


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2004)

So I've been thinking........I know scary but..... I think when I start Superdrol I should be able to ditch the high carb days so long as I increase my Leptigen intake.  I alternate Low and No.  This should help speed up fat loss.  

Thoughts anyone????


----------



## Robboe (Dec 10, 2004)

Aren't the high carbs there to remind your body that you're not starving yourself?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2004)

*Mostly *they are for sanity reasons and to raise leptin and muscle sparing.  Sanity right now would be faster fat loss and as far as Leptin, well, I'll just drink more Leptigen and muscle sparing, that's where Superdrol comes in. 

I haven't been a good girl anyway.  I skipped a high carb day but I am having it tomorrow   I fucking hate dieting


----------



## Robboe (Dec 10, 2004)

Even with the SD, i still think you should keep the high carb days in.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2004)

But Why?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 10, 2004)

1. How well does LG maintain thyroid hormone?

2. Carb days on SD will probably be very anabolic.

3. Carb days will set the rest of your week up nicely for good training sessions.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2004)

But on my low carb days I am getting 1G of carb per lb of BW.

How bout 1 High carb day per week?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wouldn't SD increase glycogen uptake the muscles?  High carb days would be good if this were the case?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2004)

I only have 13 weeks to lose approx. 12lbs.  I NEVER lose more than 1/2lb per week so I need to do something here guys.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> But on my low carb days I am getting 1G of carb per lb of BW.
> 
> How bout 1 High carb day per week?



How many you having like?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2004)

Right now it's approx. 2 High carb days, 2 Low Carb Days and 3 No carb days.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 10, 2004)

How much carbs are you currently eating on your high carb days? Maybe you could switch the diet around and make sure you only eat about 1.5G of carbs per pound of bodyweight.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't count carbs on high carb day.  That would defeat the purpose.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Right now it's approx. 2 High carb days, 2 Low Carb Days and 3 No carb days.



This is a hard core cut for most.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I only have 13 weeks to lose approx. 12lbs.  I NEVER lose more than 1/2lb per week so I need to do something here guys.



What are you talking about?  You dropped more than 12 pounds of fat last time, and that was in 8 weeks.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2004)

No I didn't.  I was 126 when I started and I competed at 115. Remember, 5 lbs of that was water.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

You'll be great!  Don't stress out


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2004)

Not if I don't lose enought weight I won't be


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2004)

No Carb Day

Meal 1:
35G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 2:
1 Can Tuna
Romaine
2 T. Pesto
1 T. Parm Cheese

Meal 3:
35G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 4:
Lots of Chix 
Broccoli
1/2 Slice LF Swiss

Meal 5:
35G Protein
1 oz. Nuts

Cardio:  1 Hour Running


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi Jodi!

Just want to start off by saying that you look great! What do you do to get your lower back looking so spectacular? I have a great upper back, but I am still trying to build up my lower back.

Robin


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

Wish I could help you with some advice Jodi, but I learn everything from you, LOL. I know you'll do it though. You've got awesome determination and drive. 

I bought Lisa a dragonfly necklace for christmas. It's make with emeralds, I hope she likes it. She likes dragonflies alot also.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I don't count carbs on high carb day.  That would defeat the purpose.


  thats why is said change the diet around , you already were by trying to get rid of High Carb days completly.
 Maybe you could try that for a week and see how things go and then if it dosen't work , try replacing the high carb days with Low Carb days (or 1 Low carb and the other No carb) . Last week when I had the surgery and couldn't exercise and I just stayed in bed I ate 5 Low carb days and 2 No carb days and ended up losing three pounds  , but now this week after putting high carb days back in I've gained two pounds  hopefully it's just some water


----------



## Journey (Dec 11, 2004)

What if you kept the high carb days, but cut it down to 2 meals high carb? Would that work?  Maybe i missed it, but why do you have to drop that weight this fast


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2004)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Hi Jodi!
> 
> Just want to start off by saying that you look great! What do you do to get your lower back looking so spectacular? I have a great upper back, but I am still trying to build up my lower back.
> 
> Robin


Hi Robin - I think my back I'm sort of lucky.  Some people have good abs, I have a decent back   I use to do ALOT of back work though because my back was a weak point.  I did alot of deads, sldl, tbar row, rack pulls and weighted hypers.  I still typically do one of these exercises once week too.  Oh, and thank you


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wish I could help you with some advice Jodi, but I learn everything from you, LOL. I know you'll do it though. You've got awesome determination and drive.
> 
> I bought Lisa a dragonfly necklace for christmas. It's make with emeralds, I hope she likes it. She likes dragonflies alot also.


Ooooohhhhhhh I want one too   I have a braclet dragonfly braclet that I adore.  Dragonflies are so beautiful, I'm sure she will love it and if not send it on my way


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> thats why is said change the diet around , you already were by trying to get rid of High Carb days completly.
> Maybe you could try that for a week and see how things go and then if it dosen't work , try replacing the high carb days with Low Carb days (or 1 Low carb and the other No carb) . Last week when I had the surgery and couldn't exercise and I just stayed in bed I ate 5 Low carb days and 2 No carb days and ended up losing three pounds  , but now this week after putting high carb days back in I've gained two pounds  hopefully it's just some water


It was just water gain.  Don't worry about it.  You always hold water with alot of carbs.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2004)

Journey said:
			
		

> What if you kept the high carb days, but cut it down to 2 meals high carb? Would that work?  Maybe i missed it, but why do you have to drop that weight this fast


Hi Journey - If I was to cut it down to 2 meals than then I just as well off having a low carb day instead of a high carb day.  I'm waiting for TP to answer and see his thoughts and to see if TCD has any suggestions.  

I am competing in 14 weeks in a BB competition.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ooooohhhhhhh I want one too   I have a braclet dragonfly braclet that I adore.  Dragonflies are so beautiful, I'm sure she will love it and if not send it on my way


Hint at Scott for one.


----------



## Journey (Dec 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hi Journey - If I was to cut it down to 2 meals than then I just as well off having a low carb day instead of a high carb day. I'm waiting for TP to answer and see his thoughts and to see if TCD has any suggestions.
> 
> I am competing in 14 weeks in a BB competition.


Hey! Good luck in the competition!  
It wouldn't be Exactly the same as a low carb day..if you did it on high carb days, because then you could eat until satisfied for 2 meals, instead of like trying to reach just 45 carbs a meal or whatever.  Does that make since?   I'm not sure if I explained what I ment.. like on low carb days, you aim for your body weight in carbs, like 1 gram a lb, but on high carb it doesn't matter how many you get.. So if you just ate until satisfied for 2 meals, instead of 4, you might get more than you would on low carb days, but not as many as you would on those 4 meals on high carb days.  Ahh.. forget it..lol.. it's a no carb day for me..i'm brain dead..    I'm sure TP will help ya out.. i think i'm only confusing us all!  
Anyway.. i'm sure you'll do great!  You've got the dedication to do anything you set your mind to!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2004)

No, I know what you mean but for me it would still be the same.  

Think about it 1G per lb is 125.  Because my carb sources are clean its not that easy to go over 125G in 2 meals because of the fiber filling me up.  1 cup of dry measured oats is 50G carbs.  I can't eat much more than 1 cup of oats after its cooked in a sitting plus an apple.  1 C. cooked Brown rice is approx. 60G, same thing.  I can't eat much more than that and an apple and and my protein and feel satisfied and not full.  Make sense?  So right there, I have approx. 110G Carbs and I didn't even reach my 125G yet.  Now if I could have bagels and such then it would be easy   The only thing I could do what you suggest with would be pasta and in 3 weeks all ww products go bye bye.

Typically my high carb days are around 200-225G of carbs.  Divide that into 2 meals and we don't have what a low carb day equals.

Thank you all for your suggestions.  Keep em coming please 

And TP will help me, he is my coach so he better be listening.


----------



## Journey (Dec 11, 2004)

I see whatcha mean... darn.. sorry I couldn't help more!


----------



## sara (Dec 11, 2004)

Jodi, TP will figure something out


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2004)

High Carb Day

Don't feel like listing it all.  WW Burrito, Oatmeal Pancakes, Kashi Go Lean Crunch, ww bread, brown rice etc.....

Workout:  Legs


----------



## Jodi (Dec 12, 2004)

Low Carb Day

Meal 1:
Pumpkin Muffins
Eggs
5 Fish

Meal 2:
Tuna
LC Bread
1 slice FF Cheese
Pumpkin Loaf
Lite Mayo
Green Beans

Meal 3:
Chix
2 oz. WW Pasta
1 LC Tortilla
2 T. Pesto

Meal 4:
6 oz. Cod
Asparagus
1 tsp. Flax

Meal 5:
35G Protein
1 oz. Nuts

Workout: Shoulders
Cardio: 10 mile run   I stopped feeling my legs during this run.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm still debating what to do.  I may try a different diet all together.  I just don't know yet but carb cycling for competition was easier last time.  I lived alone and didn't have all sorts of shit around the house to tempt me.  Scott has all sorts of crap and the high carb days are not going well for me because of this.  I have will power and I do fine on low carb days but with high carb days being less restrictive I tend to eat some things that I shouldn't be eating.  

I'm thinking of 2 options here.  1.  Ditching high carb days and only having them when I feel tired, weak and need energy or 2.  A new diet all together.  Whatever I choose I have to do something soon.  I've been dieting for 2 weeks now and I haven't dropped an ounce and I don't look any leaner.  I should have at least looked a little leaner by now and I usually drop a few pounds in the first 2 weeks and nothing so far and I know it's because of the high carb day.    I'm not binging, just eating some carbs that have no place in a competition diet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Good luck with your decision! Wish I could help. When dieting I didn't feel I had luck with the high carb days physically or mentally.


----------



## Journey (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey! I carb cycled for about 6 weeks. I lost a few lbs and a few inches, but I think I would of done the same if I just kept my calories steady all the time.  I got alittle TOO drained on no carb days.  I figured it was better to have energy every day and workout good everyday than feeling kinda shitty 3 days a week.  This is only my 3rd day off cycling, and it's nice not to have those NO carb blues.  I do think every now and then I'll throw in a day of no carbs, just to keep the body guessing.  However, i know we are all different and you've got a competition and enough on your mind!  (i'm married.. trust me..i understand about the junk laying around the house...my damn husband would make sandwiches on my no carb days... i've never been so close to killing someone for a slice of bread in my life...lol)  Try not to stress out to much!  You'll do great, whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Funny thing about being married and doing carb cycling is my wife ended up losing more weight than me, LOL. Since she eats what I cook, she was basically doing the same thing as me.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of 2 options here.  1.  Ditching high carb days and only having them when I feel tired, weak and need energy



Remember, refeeds are supposed to help stave off these types of days, not be utilised because of them. if you waited until these effects kick in, there's a fear you may run the risk of muscle loss and your body being a twat and holding onto the fat.



> or 2.  A new diet all together.  Whatever I choose I have to do something soon.  I've been dieting for 2 weeks now and I haven't dropped an ounce and I don't look any leaner.  I should have at least looked a little leaner by now and I usually drop a few pounds in the first 2 weeks and nothing so far and I know it's because of the high carb day.



How many calories are you on right now?

I think things may significantly change once you stop doing the duration running after you complete your 1/2 marathon. I have a sneaky suspicion this may be csuing your current lack of fat loss (along with calorie intake).


----------



## Robboe (Dec 13, 2004)

Oh, and a tip for your current high carbs days - make them more restrictive. Sounds like a silly idea and goes against the principle, but if you're eating shit you shouldn't, then just follow a normal days diet but with double (or triple) the amount of carbs per meal that you're currently eating. It'll just be like another day of dieting.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hi Journey - If I was to cut it down to 2 meals than then I just as well off having a low carb day instead of a high carb day.  I'm waiting for TP to answer and see his thoughts and to see if TCD has any suggestions.
> 
> I am competing in 14 weeks in a BB competition.



If you really wanna try reducing the high carb days during the SD cycle, why not cycle them also, so you have a high carb day every 6th and then 9th day. Something to this effect.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2004)

As far as cals, on no carb day they are about 1100, low carb day, 1600 and high carb over 2000.  I know refeeds are suppose to help but to be quite honest I am not ready for a refeed/high carb day,  every 4 days.  I'm not lean enough yet to need one that often.  I like the idea of one every 9 days instead which is what I was thinking of doing once i start SD.

My high carb days, for the most part are strict.  I'm not eating any refined carbs but I'm eating too much dairy, WW and Whole grain products instead of oats and brown rice.  That's the problem and I know it is. 

I have 4 more weeks before the marathon.  I'm so glad I'm not running the full.  I barely made it to 10 miles so I know I would have never finished a full.  I've reached my limit as to how many miles during training.  There is no need to push it any further than 10 miles until the marathon itself.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 13, 2004)

only 2000 calories on High Carb days? , I eat 4000 calories 

 If you know that the problem on High carb days is that your not eating the proper carbs , then why don't you just start doing that :hmm: , just means you can make those apple oat cookies again  , I made some adjustments by using peach meadley sauce and throwing in some soy poweder , then once then were done I sprinkled over them 2 packets of crystal light and 2 packet of stevia , my god they were they sour  , think I'll only be using one packet of crystal light next time 
 Or just throw in a second no carb day into your spilt - kinda like No/High/No/Low instead of High/No/Low , besides if you limit your High carb days to once every 9 days this early what are you gonna do if you hit a plateau?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2004)

LMAO - Thanks Tom but if it were that easy then I'd already be doing that   Also, I do cycle as H/N/L/N.  I can't have applesauce or ww wheat flour anyway.  

Thanks for the tips but I'm ditching CC all together.  This comp is too important to me to be fucking with High carb days so I'm just getting rid of them.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 13, 2004)

ok then , either way what ever you do your gonna look great Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks, I appreciate everyone support and help.  

I'm just overly stressed and I've found that the easiest way for me to diet while I'm stressed is to be extremely strict and counting cals for each day.  I know that sounds weird but its the most effective way for me to function while dieting.    If I have a day that I can "eat til satisfied" then I it's all over.  Under normal conditions (IOW - not stressed) I have no problem with the high carb days but right now they are just screwing me up.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 13, 2004)

So what type of diet will you now be following Jodi?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 13, 2004)

The chocolate digestive diet.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 13, 2004)

J, have you ever tried a basic iso diet with sub-maintenance calories?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2004)

LOL - too bad I don't really like chocolate 

I was just thinking 50/30/20 of P/C/F at 1400 cals per day.  This would give me enough carbs daily to be sane but not enough room to allow me to go overboard.  Do you think iso -caloric would be better?


----------



## sara (Dec 13, 2004)

Jodi


----------



## Robboe (Dec 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LOL - too bad I don't really like chocolate
> 
> I was just thinking 50/30/20 of P/C/F at 1400 cals per day.  This would give me enough carbs daily to be sane but not enough room to allow me to go overboard.  Do you think iso -caloric would be better?



Dunno. Would it?

I take it you've never tried basic iso?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2004)

LMAO - Come to think of it, I don't think I have and I've done everythiing under the sun for diets.  I've tried them all but I need did the basic iso.  

Maybe I'll give that a shot.  It's still enough carbs and protein.  Thanks TCD


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey Jodi   Wish I knew more about diet, but im with David lol

Did you see Blade this weekend?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2004)

Sure did   I liked it.  The only thing that bothered me was the last fight.  It was kind of lame IMO.  Did you see it?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

No   I was going to go on Saturday, but my back was hurting.. so I skipped out.

Did they do the last scene with that computer animation crap, like they did in the second one?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2004)

No - but I don't want to spoil it for you.  You'll see what I mean.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2004)

Ok.  I will go this weekend.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 13, 2004)

Craig and I saw it Saturday night.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2004)

Did you like it?


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 13, 2004)

I did.   Craig says the action scenes were good.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2004)

I enjoyed it for sure.  The action scenes were good but I thought the last one was lagging considering who he was fighting.  I liked all 3 Blade movies.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2004)

No Carb Day

Meal 1:
35G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 2:
Tuna
Romaine
2 T. Pesto
Parm Cheese

Meal 3:
35G Protein
5 Fish

Meal 4:
5 oz. Turkey
Broccoli
1 tsp. Flax

Meal 5:
35G Protein
1 oz. Nuts

Today was an off day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

I thought it was a really good movie but i'm with you on the end fight.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2004)

I started an iso-caloric diet today.  It's going to be nice having carbs everday.  Maybe I'll be less bitchy now and be able to handle the stress better


----------



## Robboe (Dec 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LMAO - Come to think of it, I don't think I have and I've done everythiing under the sun for diets.  I've tried them all but I need did the basic iso.
> 
> Maybe I'll give that a shot.  It's still enough carbs and protein.  Thanks TCD



No bother. I do something similar for my calorie breakdown (not exact 33.3% though but what the fuck). When i diet, i do the same, only i eat less.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I started an iso-caloric diet today.  It's going to be nice having carbs everday.  Maybe I'll be less bitchy now and be able to handle the stress better


Is this kinda like what I do?   Carbs in first three then none?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2004)

I think yours is lower in carbs.  My guess is that your diet is a 60/30/10 ratio because your protein is very high and your fat is very low.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 14, 2004)

Are you having carbs in every meal, J?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2004)

No, today it's 4 meals due to bad prep but tomorrow it will be only 3 meals.  Meal 1, Pre WO and PWO.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I started an iso-caloric diet today.  It's going to be nice having carbs everday.  Maybe I'll be less bitchy now and be able to handle the stress better




yeah, I don't think I could dance with carb cycling either.  I like to have carbs everyday.  then, as I need to lower calories I just drop them from some of the meals (usually the ones later in the day).  And as it gets closer to contest and the diet is wrapping up I go with carbs at breakfast and post workout only.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2004)

I love carb cycling and it works so well for me but when I fucking it up all the time it's really not doing me much good right   I really think the daily carb supply will help with me mentally right now   and I'll just cut down the cals as needed.


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 14, 2004)

i think you made a good choice for this time around.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Hilary!  How are you?


----------



## klmclean (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Jodi

You answered a question I had asked regarding the fat free Walden Farms salad dressing the other day in the diet and nutrition section of the board. I was just wondering, how much do you use as a serving? If it has no cals, no fat, no sugar, no carbs, would it be okay to use like 4 tbs on a huge salad? Probably too good to be true, eh? How can something taste good and have no cals, no fat, no sugar, no fat


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i think you made a good choice for this time around.


Thanks Hilary   I miss you so stop disappearing, K?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Jodi
> 
> You answered a question I had asked regarding the fat free Walden Farms salad dressing the other day in the diet and nutrition section of the board. I was just wondering, how much do you use as a serving? If it has no cals, no fat, no sugar, no carbs, would it be okay to use like 4 tbs on a huge salad? Probably too good to be true, eh? How can something taste good and have no cals, no fat, no sugar, no fat


Everything has calories, I don't care what they say.  See the reason I know this for a fact is because I wrote a company called I can't believe it's not butter and asked them the macros of their FF/Calorie free butter spray because it tasted too good to be true.  They came back saying that if use per serving (which is 1.63 sprays) then it is ff and calorie free.  However the entire bottle if consumed is 90G of fat and btw most of that was trans fat   So I knew from that point NEVER to trust these products that claim to be FF and calorie free.  So I use the serving suggestion on the walden's product which is 2T. and if I need any more then I'll splash a little Apple cider vinegar on it.  I'm sure the 4T is fine but because I don't know what the macros are, I don't do it.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Everything has calories, I don't care what they say.  See the reason I know this for a fact is because I wrote a company called I can't believe it's not butter and asked them the macros of their FF/Calorie free butter spray because it tasted too good to be true.  They came back saying that if use per serving (which is 1.63 sprays) then it is ff and calorie free.  However the entire bottle if consumed is 90G of fat and btw most of that was trans fat   So I knew from that point NEVER to trust these products that claim to be FF and calorie free.  So I use the serving suggestion on the walden's product which is 2T. and if I need any more then I'll splash a little Apple cider vinegar on it.  I'm sure the 4T is fine but because I don't know what the macros are, I don't do it.


This is essentially the same thing I told her.  Oh well.


----------



## sara (Dec 14, 2004)

Jodi, so you dont use the calorie free spray anymore? how do you make eggs?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2004)

OMG sara how many times have we gone over this?    You can still use pam.


----------



## sara (Dec 14, 2004)

Thats what I use now.. I was just wondering what you use, so you use pam


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2004)

Meals:  1400 Cals
Workout:  Back
Cardio:  5 Mile Run

I got a nice compliment today at the gym today.  A girl came up to me during my workout today and said that she was so very impressed with my pullups and chinups and thought it was amazing how many I could do.    It was nice to get a compliment like that.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 14, 2004)

Aww...Jodi, that would have made my day too.  

The key to Pam is not to use the WHOLE can when you cook.  It doesn't take much.  Even with the Pam the caolires can add up when you add too much.


----------



## klmclean (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Aww...Jodi, that would have made my day too.
> 
> The key to Pam is not to use the WHOLE can when you cook.  It doesn't take much.  Even with the Pam the caolires can add up when you add too much.


Exactly.  And that goes for any _FF Calorie Free_ products.


----------



## Jill (Dec 15, 2004)

Could you list a sample of your new diet?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2004)

It isn't anything new to my usual low carb day posts.   Same foods and pretty damn close to the same quantities.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2004)

Meals: 1367
Workout: Bi's/Tris
Cardio: 60 min. run


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It isn't anything new to my usual low carb day posts.   Same foods and pretty damn close to the same quantities.


Okie dokie!

Good luck with all!!! Hey-you are gonna have a cheat day xmas right??


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2004)

I just get tired of posting the same meals day in and day out 

Yup, I sure am having a cheat on X-Mas   Plus on New Years, lots of alcohol.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 16, 2004)

Keep us posted on how an isocaloric diet is doing for ya. I'm sure that with your running, that your body is probably pleased with a constant supply of carbs. I'm sure it's also a nice mental break from those damn no carb days.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2004)

It has been nice eating carbs everyday.  Although I will miss high carb days and a big gigantic bowl or pasta and cereal


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2004)

Meals:  1300 cals
Workout:  Chest
Cardio:  5 mile run


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Wow, that is low cal for lifting AND running 5 miles! How are you feeling?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2004)

I feel fine.  Hell, I was doing it with less than that on my no carb days before I switched diets.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

That's true but at least you had High carb days. You are a machine Jodi!!!


----------



## Robboe (Dec 17, 2004)

Five days of the new diet down.

Early days, but overall opinions thus far?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2004)

Hope you have a wonderful holiday season!!!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Five days of the new diet down.
> 
> Early days, but overall opinions thus far?


I gained a pound   Probably just water from having carbs daily now, so nothing so far.  My body sucks, it does not like to get rid of fat.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Hope you have a wonderful holiday season!!!


You have a great Holiday as well.  Enjoy your first Christmas with Gracie


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Jodi!!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey Sapph   Nice to see you around again.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2004)

Meals:  1300 cals
Workout:  Off
Cardio:  1 hour run

I feel pretty drained today   It's not my diet but I haven't been sleeping well at all.  I really need a good nights rest and if necessary, I will increase carbs tomorrow but I really think the rest ought to do it.  I have a 10 mile run on Sunday so maybe the carbs are in order, don't know yet.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2004)

Get your self some rest.. you should treat yourself too.. like a massage


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Jodi.. I agree a nice massage would be just the ticket I bet!!  AND WOW 10 mile run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is some serious cardio!!  How do you stay so muscular and do alot of cardio????  
BTW your back is


----------



## Jodi (Dec 18, 2004)

That's where I'm lucky.  I hate my genes and love my genes at the same time.  I'm so endo-meso.  I put on muscle easy but the fat don't budge.  

Massage does sound nice but I think I might actually go to a one on one dahn yoga after leg training today.  I need to relax and focus my energy away from stress.  I slept well though.   I slept for 9.5 hours and for me that's A LOT!  Typically I sleep 5-6 hours a night.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 18, 2004)

Good morning Jodi... just sitting here reading your journal and eating my breakky, I just woke up after 9 hours sleep myself, also a rareity... I think the rather large rum and eggnog before bed may have contributed to the solid slumber!   
Good luck with your 10 mile run tomorrow.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Brit   I had another day of sound sleep but I think last night might have had something to do with it too. 

I made a mistake last night and decided to partake in the Holiday festivities at Scott's work XMas party.  I didn't eat bad except 1 piece of bread, a couple handful of nuts and a few small bites of wild rice, however, I drank mass quantities of alcohol.    And I mean mass quantities.  I have to get myself together here because at some point before dark today, I have to run 10 miles.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Dec 19, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I have to get myself together here because at some point before dark today, I have to run 10 miles.



i have a vision of you stumbling down the street stopping every 50 feet to  upchuck.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 19, 2004)

Good Luck this afternoon on that run Jodi!   I feel for ya.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks but I just went and did shoulders today.  No f'ing way am I running!    I'll have to do it tomorrow instead but my head and stomach are spinning and I think I'd die right now if I even attempted to run.   

Nice thing is that I woke up dry today so it was pretty cool watching the new striations in my shoulders.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hang around?   LOL

Too many frosty beverages.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm just space out and watch football today laying in my recliner 

I had too many vodka's & diet soda   I didn't want the carbs from the beer


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 19, 2004)

hence the hang around....LMAO

Ya know...a hangover that hang's around too damn long!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2004)

Jodie, I was so out of it yesterday.  Yesterday feels like it never  happened now LOL!

My Superdrol should be here this week


----------



## Robboe (Dec 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I didn't want the carbs from the beer



Bah.

If you're gonna drink, you may as well enjoy it.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2004)

I saw Blade last night.  I am curious why you didnt like the last fight scene?  Too short?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 20, 2004)

Dude, he was fighting Dracula.

You'd expect the Prince of Darkness to put up a little more effort than that.

Plus, the most evil creature known to man ('cept Satan, who's busy getting presents ready to give to children this time of year) would not do his victor a favour by shape shifting into him.

If i was Dracula i'd be a bitter loser.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2004)

Exactly - I would expect a much tougher fight from Dracula than just that pansy ass shit.  It was a pathetic fight scene.  I really enjoyed the movie overall, it was just that last scene.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2004)

Meals: 1500 cals
Workout:  Back
Cardio: 8 miles


----------



## Jodi (Dec 21, 2004)

Meals: 1450 cals
Workout:  Bis/Tri's
Cardio:  Off


----------



## Jodi (Dec 21, 2004)

I think my metabolism is picking up.  I freaking hungry ALL THE TIME NOW!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 21, 2004)

Jodi....You can come over here....we still have sugar.  I have until the beginning of the year.


Did you ever decide what color suit?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 21, 2004)

Christmas day I have a cheat day   I can't wait 

Hmmmm, color,........Probably blue   I decided I'm going cross that day and do BB and Figure.  I figured what the hell.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 21, 2004)

kewl!   should be fun.  Let me know if you want suits.  

damn bloomin onion from Outback on TV.  azzholes


----------



## Jodi (Dec 21, 2004)

Mmmmm......Aussie Cheese fries 

Will do, I actually will PM you about that.  I got some questions for ya   I'll go do that now.


----------



## carbchick (Dec 21, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I think my metabolism is picking up.  I freaking hungry ALL THE TIME NOW!



Jodi, 1500 cal/day plus all the cardio - have you thought what you are going to do when you plateau? 
or will xmas feasting take care of that?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 22, 2004)

Plateau   It's been that way.  I haven't even started losing weight yet. 

Well, I'll be starting Superdrol next week and that will help retain my muscle.  The marathon is in a few weeks so the cardio will be cut back from that.  I have a feeling after I drop some of the cardio and start the Superdrol that I should start dropping fat.  I've always thought too much cardio can be counterproductive but right now I don't have much choice. 

Oh and I'm pigging out XMas and New Years


----------



## Jodi (Dec 22, 2004)

There is a HUGE tray of cookies over here and its killing me!  I keep nibbling at the damn things


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> There is a HUGE tray of cookies over here and its killing me!  I keep nibbling at the damn things




at least candy corn isn't in style this holiday season.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 22, 2004)

At least the candy corn I could chalk up as a carb load.  The cookies I can't


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> There is a HUGE tray of cookies over here and its killing me!  I keep nibbling at the damn things


STOP nibbling them Jodi. Do I have to start getting on YOUR case now?!?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 22, 2004)

Yeah, I need a good ass whooping!


Please


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Dec 22, 2004)

Superdrol has arrived 

I will be starting on Sunday a 3-4 week cycle.  I need to start right away before the banning so I can get a full cycle in and then have to give it away.  I will be starting a new journal at Avant to track my progress while using the Superdrol.  This one will remain open too.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

Will you be posting the same things here, or do I need to visit Avant?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 22, 2004)

Avant will be more in depth and day by day.  This journal will probably just be the basics.  Regardless, you should visit Avant anyway


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

I do visit Avant.  But only when I need to debate something.. I steal info from there 

I will stop by daily, only to visit you.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 22, 2004)

Hiya Jodi, 
I read over at Avant that you'll be doing Dahn yoga sessions. What type of yoga is this? I've really only read up on Ashtanga and Iyengar.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 22, 2004)

I keep telling myself that I should try yoga to try to relax, but then I think well if I did do yoga, I'd do the fast paced stuff or pilates.....lol, sorta defeating my own purpose to take it.  Damn Type A personality, ya know?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 23, 2004)

It's actually called Dahnhak Yoga but they just call it Dahn for short.  

It's not faced past but I think it will be relaxing.  I bought the damn classes now I just have to get my ass in there


----------



## Jodi (Dec 23, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone.   I talk to you all when I get back.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 23, 2004)

Have fun, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## sara (Dec 23, 2004)

Merry Christmas Jodi


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Jodi.

Have a safe and Happy Holidays


----------



## BritChick (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Jodi, if your naughty over the holidays you'll get that ass whooping!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2004)

merry christmas jodi


----------



## Jodi (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey everyone - I hope you all had a great Christmas 

I got back last night and it was a nice trip.  I think I ate more than I should have though 

I have to go to the doctor today   I have this bass like humming in my ear and everything is muffled and I'm talking funny because of it.  I think I have liquid in the inner ear   I hope this doesn't hurt.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 28, 2004)

Maybe a spider has laid it's eggs in your ear canal.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 28, 2004)

Fucking gross.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 28, 2004)

Well i doubt the little critters think much of you either, Steve.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 28, 2004)

Good, then they won't be inhabiting my ear any time soon.


----------



## sara (Dec 28, 2004)

Welcome back Jodi  
I used to get these problems with my ears.. its no biggie  
Im pretty sure they might give you some ear drops .. which usually makes my ears worse


----------



## Jodi (Dec 28, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Maybe a spider has laid it's eggs in your ear canal.


  I've heard of that before.  

Thankfully it not much to be concerned about.  During my drive home from Vegas yesterday we went through some high elevation and the doctor just feels it was caused by that.  I have fluid in my canal and I've been giving some pills to dry it out and some steroid nasal spray to keep the congestion down.  I could take up to a week before I can hear good again though


----------



## Jodi (Dec 28, 2004)

Meals:  Clean 
Workout:  Back
Cardio:  Morning run for about 45 mins.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 28, 2004)

Welcome back


----------



## Jodi (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks Emma   I hope you had a nice holiday.

--------------------
Just so you all know, I started a journal at Avant to track my Superdrol progress.

Today is my 3rd day at 2mg.  I decided to split my daily dose so I took 1mg this am and I'll take another mg this evening.  Tomorrow starts 3 days @ 3mg.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 29, 2004)

Meals:  Clean again   1500 Cals
Cardio:  1 hour running
Workout:  Bis/Tris

I'm not sure if this has anything to do with the Superdrol or not but I sweat so much today. Way more so than I typically do


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 29, 2004)

Man...bad hearing and not even a good concert to blame for it.

Hope it goes away soon.

How's the mIke Davies workout coming along?


----------



## sara (Dec 29, 2004)

It might be the humid weather.. rain rain rain


----------



## Jodi (Dec 30, 2004)

You are probably right Sara - it has been pretty nasty here. 

Jodie - The workouts are going great   I've finally got use to all the crazy little things he throws in the workouts that you don't see everyday.  It drove me insane for a few weeks trying to figure it all out.    My shoulders still aren't budging but I know these things take time.

Hearing is still muffled today.    The pain and ringing is all gone which is good.


----------



## Jill (Dec 30, 2004)

What is superdrol?


----------



## sara (Dec 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hearing is still muffled today.    The pain and ringing is all gone which is good.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What is superdrol?


PH/PS - My first and only cycle because it will be banned next month.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2005)

Happy New Year eveyone 

Diet and training have been going good this weekend.  I only had one cheat meal this weekend as planned, and I've been good since.   I realized that is my last cheat until after the competition   I hope I make it 

I just had a quiet evening on New Years but it was nice.  I hope everyone had a good New Years!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2005)

I absolutely dread the thought of going to the gym today.    I am all for the newbies trying to take control of their life and getting in better shape but unfortunately 98% of them will not stick to their New Years Resolution.  They need to pick a better time of the year because the gym sucks ass every January and people are pushy and aggravated, then the newbie gets frustrated and quits.  I get frustrated because the lack of gym ettique drops about way below average.  Just yesterday there was this girl on the leg press talking on her cell phone WHILE she is doing reps.  meanwhile 2 regulars behind her were waiting and waiting and waiting for her to get done while she sat their on her phone.  OMG that so annoys me 

Parking is going to suck, trying to find matching dumbells will be a chore, waiting for a peice of equipment will be annoying and watching them walk around aimlessly.  Sad to say (and I mean this in the nicest way) I already can't wait til February when 95% of them have given up


----------



## sara (Jan 3, 2005)

I would tell her to get the heck out of the machine, others want to use it 
best time to go to the gym is early early in the morning, there is no way they will get up early morning to hit the gym


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 3, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Just yesterday there was this girl on the leg press talking on her cell phone WHILE she is doing reps.  meanwhile 2 regulars behind her were waiting and waiting and waiting for her to get done while she sat their on her phone.  OMG that so annoys me
> I already can't wait til February when 95% of them have given up


OMFG. There was this guy on the elliptical who was messing with his portable DVD player.    He literally spent 5 minutes of working out, if you could actually call it that. God I hate newbies. Damn gym is filled and you have to wait forever for machines. I'm giving these people 6 weeks max at my gym. God, it's gonna be nice when they all quit.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Jodi. Yes, its New Year's Resolution time. Luckily, I don't train on Mondays.

NYR time actually started a day early at my gym. The weight room wasn't necessarily crowded, but there must have been 30 people waiting outside the spinning room for the 9:30 AM spinning class yesterday. And I didn't recognize any of them as Sunday morning regulars.

I can't imagine what it must be like tonight.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Egoatdoor   New Years sucks so bad at the gym 

OMG the gym yesterday and today has been pure hell!  The walls sound like they are going to come down when there is an aerobics class going on from about 50 people jumping around.  Is it February yet?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 4, 2005)

I know what ya mean.  Sunday normal has very few people there in the mornings and they were packed.   They need to go away.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2005)

Amazingly enough I haven't really noticed any increase in attendance at the Gym.  Mind you I am going in the morning now, lazy bastards prolly don't wanna deal with the cold and snow 

So glad I don't go in the evening anymore...  All those people would kill me, or should I say I would kill them


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 5, 2005)

I was just wondering to myself how long the New Year's gym mania usually lasts...I dread it every year but never seem to remember how long it takes for it to settle down again.  Good to know they'll be gone by February


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 5, 2005)

Can we petition George Bush to move the calendar ahead two months?  The gym was an absolute zoo tonight. Got there at 4:30 and had to park in the boonies. Of course, it had to be raining as I took the long walk.

Every treadmill was taken and the dumbbells were all over the place instead of on the racks(the regulars are usually pretty good about this, so it has to be a NYR's). By 6:00, the free weight room was so crowded I felt like a subway passenger riding home after the football game lets out...we're all climbing all over each other.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Jodi....


Just passing by to say hi....
I am slowly coming back from injury and my therapist finally gave me the Ok to begin lifting, so I'll be around more often to ask "stupid" questions, you know me, "wants to know all, wants to do all"
Well, back to my refresher course, I need to read your sticky and my earlier questions...bye....


----------



## sara (Jan 7, 2005)

Jodi. Good luck with the marathon  
Is it this weekend?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 8, 2005)

Go Jodi


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 9, 2005)

Read your journal over at Avant. You are a Superwoman.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2005)

I finished the 1/2 marathon yesterday in 2:03  My sister kicks ass and with her keeping the pace (which was slow for her) I had no choice but to keep up.  We had a great time.  I was pleased and surprised with my run and time.  This was just a practice for my sister LOL - she can typically run a 1/2 marathon in 1:45 so needless to say I was slowing her down.  Regardless it was great and we had such an awsome weekend.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 10, 2005)

you did so well!  

now cut back on your cardio


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2005)

Good on ya J


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 10, 2005)

Awesome Jodi!!!  I missed you here.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2005)

Congrats Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone   It was a relief to be done with it and a great accomplishment as far as I'm concerned   Something I never thought I'd do especially coming from my anti-cardio era.  I will still say I HATE CARDIO but I do it because I feel my body responds better with it.

Time for the next challenge.  This one I'm not so sure about.  I decided to do both BB and Figure for the fact that if I look like shit for BB then I still have Figure I can do and not feel like all my time and effort has been wasted.  I know I can be ready for figure but I'm not sure about the BB yet   We'll see how the next couple of weeks go and if Scott and keep his fucking junk food away from me.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 10, 2005)

my bet is you'll be ready for both.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone  It was a relief to be done with it and a great accomplishment as far as I'm concerned  Something I never thought I'd do especially coming from my anti-cardio era. I will still say I HATE CARDIO but I do it because I feel my body responds better with it.
> 
> Time for the next challenge. This one I'm not so sure about. I decided to do both BB and Figure for the fact that if I look like shit for BB then I still have Figure I can do and not feel like all my time and effort has been wasted. I know I can be ready for figure but I'm not sure about the BB yet  We'll see how the next couple of weeks go and if Scott and keep his fucking junk food away from me.


Wow Jodi, you sure are driven.....
I am sure that you will attack both the same way that you went at it for the marathon, with pure madness.........


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 10, 2005)

You will be fine for bodybuilding, don't let yourself think otherwise.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey Jodi!!

 Congratulations on your marathon results!! Ouch - sounds like it was PAINFUL!

Good luck for your up-coming comp too. I agree with the others, I'm sure you'll hit competition form with no problems (just have to hide that ice-cream! ).


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks Tony and Emma   Yeah, Ice cream is a weakness.  I could eat a half gallon in one sitting if I wanted to.  I am a bottomless pit 

TP, I'm gonna try my hardest but I'm just not confidant that I didn't screw myself over the holidays.  I'm not giving up but I'm not feeling all that great about it.


----------



## carbchick (Jan 11, 2005)

jodi, I   you for the half-marathon. were you sore afterwards?
why do you think you have screwed up? you mean you don't have enough time?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks CC 

I'm still a bit sore but it'll pass.  I just fear that I pigged out too much over the holidays and really set myself back.  If I did, oh well, at least I enjoyed and I only did it to myself.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm just going to start copying my journal updates from Avant to hear in case anyone is interested.  I'm not copying them all, just starting today but you can read the rest at Avant if interested.

---------------------------

Update for 1/11/05

Meals: Yup, back to a clean diet but lower in cals. 1400 calories yesterday. Now that I am not running as much I need to juggle things around a bit.

Workout: Back - Excellent workout. Everything increased this week again. I'm sweating my ass off during my workouts though. I'm just not use to that becasue I'm always so cold. I tend to keep long nails and I just had them all painted and pretty and I broke one during my deadlifts. mad.gif That's one of the only things really girly girl about me LOL!

Cardio: 30 mins. on the Stair thingy - That was about as much fun as having a papsmere. blink.gif I need to give my hip flexors a break, they are very sore from the 1/2 marathon but I still need to do some sort of cardio in the meantime. Man this sucks ass!

Update: I have great energy in the gym but I'm very tired any other time. Work is dragging these days and I would literally have no problem putting my head on my desk for a nap. The 3mg SD is working just fine and I don't see any reason to increase. All those minor sides I started noticing last week are gone.

I haven't weighed or measured myself since before the weekend. It messes with my mind, especially after cheating, so I'm waiting til this weekend for updates on stats. I'll also post some pictures finally.


----------



## sara (Jan 12, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks CC
> 
> I'm still a bit sore but it'll pass.  I just fear that I pigged out too much over the holidays and really set myself back.  If I did, oh well, at least I enjoyed and I only did it to myself.



Jodi, dont fear it. Im pretty sure you will be perfect! you have about 8 weeks you know you can do alot  especially with TP's help


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 12, 2005)

enough of these negative comments.    every day is a new day. dont worry.    think positive thoughts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> *I finished the 1/2 marathon yesterday in 2:03  * My sister kicks ass and with her keeping the pace (which was slow for her) I had no choice but to keep up.  We had a great time.  I was pleased and surprised with my run and time.  This was just a practice for my sister LOL - she can typically run a 1/2 marathon in 1:45 so needless to say I was slowing her down.  Regardless it was great and we had such an awsome weekend.


Awesome job Jodi! You must feel great!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 12, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I haven't weighed or measured myself since before the weekend. It messes with my mind, especially after cheating, .




This is so true.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks like things are coming along nicely for ya.  I don't know how you stand so much cardio, but good job!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2005)

That is so funny you say that because everyone here will tell you that I am so anti-cardio   This marathon was a promise which became a goal.  Because of doing so much running I now need to ween myself down slowly to a reasonable amount cardio.  Unfortunately I just can't stop it all at once or I'll get fat for sure


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2005)

Update: 1/13/05

Meals: 1400 cals. Surprisingly I wasn't that hungry yesterday. I wish it was the same for today though.

Cardio: 30 mins. of that stupid stair thing. I miss running!

Workout: Chest - No additional strength to report. Everthing was average.

Other: I went for it and I upped my SD to 4mg again. We'll see how it goes but as always, I'll be watching for any sides. The sweat factor has decreased. I'm not waking up in the middle of the night in a pool of sweat. I weighed myself and did a quick waist measurement. Weight was 127 and waist was 28". I hope that I'm retaining water and when I stop the SD my weight and waistline goes down. If not, I'm fucked and there is no way I have enough time to prep for BB. I'm very sore this week and my recovery time seems to suck lately.

I have to work all damn weekend on an exchange server compression. I hate doing these. They are long, tedious and boring but unfortunately mandatory and can only be done during non-business hours. My life will be on the computer this weekend with the occassional break. Oh joy!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2005)

Update for 1.14.05

Meals:  1400 cals plus couple peanut M&M's.  Fucking work and their damn junk food.  I'm working from home all this weekend and most of next week so at least I know I'll be away from the goodies for a bit.   <_< 

Workout:  Off

Cardio:  1 hour Spinning - Holy Energy Batman     My HR was at 80-85% for the entire hour and I felt like I could go on forever.  I wasn't winded, tired, drained nothing.  I felt so incredibly great.  Almost euphoric like.  Eupohoric and Cardio in the same sentence just doesn't sound right.  There must be something wrong with me.  :blink: 

Update:  4MG seems to be ok this time.  I'm not having any sides this time.  Maybe I ramped up too soon and it was probably a good thing I cut back for a few days.  I'm still exhausted all the time except when I'm at the gym which is strange.  I'm sure stress plays a role in that too     Physically I feel great though.  I'm starting to feel tighter in the midsection.  I got very little sleep last night and I had to set my alarm every hour because I'm working on a server compression at work all weekend so I'm pretty tired and can't wait for a good nights rest.  I woke up with my abs showing a little this morning.  Havent' seen those in a while!   

Pics and Stats tomorrow - The pics will be morning pics so it will definately be baseball hat and scratched out face pics LOL!


----------



## Robboe (Jan 16, 2005)

End of week two and i'm currently submitting my second set of pics, and you, my dear, have yet to put up one.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2005)

I took them this morning.   I just have to transfer them to my computer and I'll post them in a bit!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2005)

Lookin' great jodi!!  Back looks awesome and you can see your quad sweep on the right leg (the leg that you spiked your toe on) during the rear double bi!!  Nice wheels!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 16, 2005)

Seriously, Jodi, looking very solid.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2005)

the only thing i would add would be on the side chest pose.  If you want to (this is up to the poser but i like to do it) you could turn your toe spiked leg towards the crowd (heel towards the crowd) or in this case the camera.  this will display the calf and hamsting better IMO.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks Funky and TP 

I'm still learning how to post but I'm getting there.  The side pose is hard.  Too much to do all at once LOL


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 16, 2005)

Looking good Jodi! Your back is looking fantastic. Also - what do you mean you don't have a waist! Pfftt.. Looks good to me!

How long till your comp now?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks Emma 

However, I have a waist alright   It's 28"   Freaking huge.

I only have 9 weeks left


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2005)

Updates for 1/15 & 1/16

Meals: Other than a few extra nuts this weekend all my meals were good and healthy. Approx. 1400 Cals

Workout: Saturday was legs - It was a decent workout. No real strength gains but no losses either and considering I havn't worked out legs in about 3 weeks, that's a good thing. My legs are very sore though. Sunday was shoulders - again I didn't feel any stronger here either but it was a good workout. I was very tired but that was probably due to the lack of sleep over the weekend because of working.

Cardio: none - I took a few days off of cardio but I'm starting back up tonight with some spinning

Updates: The 4mg has been fine but I think it's time to increase again. I only have a few days left on SD so I'm increasing it to 5MG

Pictures were posted yesterday. I forgot to post my stats but unfortunately nothing changed. sad.gif I'm curious to find out if my measurements will drop some once I'm off the SD. My thoughts so far is that SD is better for bulking than cutting but then again, I wouldn't really know the difference because this is the only cycle I've ever done.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2005)

Update 1/17/05

Meals:  Few extra peanuts but good otherwise.  1400 cals

Workout:  Off

Cardio:  1 hour spinning.  I was very tired yesterday.  I certainly didn't get any euphoric feeling from cardio yesterday.  Actually I cursed almost the entire hour.   <_< 

Update:  I increased my dosage of SD to 5mg yesterday.  I figured with only a few days left and seeing I've noticed no sides with the last increase what the hell.  I need to get some milk thistle this week and more r-ala.  I think that's all I'm going to need post cycle.  I don't believe women need anything else but liver protection.  I was thinking about trying the Lean Extreme but I don't know if it would be a good thing for me to use or not.  I bumped up that post at Avant regarding Females using Lean Extreme, so Sledge, I know you are wicked busy lately but if you are reading this when you get the chance I'd really like to know the answer to that post.  Thanks 

I'm get my body composition done today with hydrostatic testing.  This is the company that's doing it.  http://www.getdunked.com/home/default.asp  I guess I'll know for sure now what my bodyfat really is.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 18, 2005)

Your legs and back are awesome BUT the thing I think is cool is that I see real improvement in your arms!  

As for euphoric cardio


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks NG but I think it's just that I'm getting better at my posing.  My arms are still the same size and same caliper reading.  They don't grow LOL!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 18, 2005)

i swear they look bigger.    could be the posing but whatever it is, it's a good thing!  (and even if it is just the posing they'll still look bigger on stage posed this way than last time around  )


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2005)

Remember alot of competitive BB is just an illusion


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2005)

Update 1/18/05

Meals: 1400 cals clean

Cardio: None

Workout:  None

Update:  A day off!  It felt good.   I had my bodyfat analysis done with hydrostatic testing.  I am right where I figured I was.  I'm at 15.8% Ughhhh!!!  That means I need to lose 10lbs in 9.5 weeks.  I don't know if this is possible for me to do.  I don't lose easy and all the stress I've been under doesn't help much I'm sure.  I think I need to look over my diet again and maybe switch to a low carb diet!      I fucking loathe low carb diets!  I already have no energy when I'm in a caloric deficit, now if I take away my carbs I'm going to 100% pure BITCH!  Just what I need right now


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 19, 2005)

<runs and hides>


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 19, 2005)

Jodi....That's plenty of time.  Just got to stick to it.  I'll diet for you if you do my cardio.    Wouldn't that be cool if we really could do such a thing?  LOL


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> <runs and hides>


Finally learning eh? 



			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi....That's plenty of time. Just got to stick to it. I'll diet for you if you do my cardio.  Wouldn't that be cool if we really could do such a thing? LOL


I know I know   I'm just wicked stressed lately and life is really testing my strength these days.  I'll stick to it.  That would be cool but ummm.... I don't like cardio either LOL!

I've got 3 comments this week on IM about me being a guy!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 19, 2005)

You a guy?  wtf.  Your more girlie than me!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I've got 3 comments this week on IM about me being a guy!



There are always some dipshits in the crowd... Look amazing to me  Keep at it.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2005)

It just gets tiring.  I guess I'll get rid of that avi and find a new one.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 19, 2005)

dumbasses probably just want you to post a "full frontal" photo.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 19, 2005)

Hang in their Jodi - just stick to your diet/cardio and I'm sure you can pull of 1 lb a week... 


ps: Don't listen to the freaks on the board who say you look like a guy!  And please don't swap your piccy - seeing your back is part of my daily motivation strategy!!


----------



## sara (Jan 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Finally learning eh?
> 
> 
> I know I know   I'm just wicked stressed lately and life is really testing my strength these days.  I'll stick to it.  That would be cool but ummm.... I don't like cardio either LOL!
> ...



Show them your boobs    j/k

Jodi, this is part of life.. we get tested all the time
Just dont ever give up and think positive sweetie


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL @ NG.... AS IF!!!

Thanks Sara, I'd don't give up that easy 

Thanks Emma - I'm gonna try my hardest, I really am.  And if...........(OMG, I can't believe I'm thinking this).......And if.............(no way, what is wrong with me)..............And if......................(I'm losing my mind for even contemplating this)..................And if......(it can't be)............And if I have to do cardio TWICE per day I will!    

I have officially lost it!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks Emma - I'm gonna try my hardest, I really am.  And if...........(OMG, I can't believe I'm thinking this).......And if.............(no way, what is wrong with me)..............And if......................(I'm losing my mind for even contemplating this)..................And if......(it can't be)............And if I have to do cardio TWICE per day I will!
> 
> I have officially lost it!





Eeppers - Come on baby jodi fat cells   ---> BEAT IT!!  No on should be subjected to twice daily cardio sessions... Especially at only 1400 cals and ESPECIALLY if you go low carb!! Arggg... That is just un-natural! 

Plus - I am sure that no carbies + lots of cardio make-eth one cranky jodi!!


----------



## carbchick (Jan 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I've got 3 comments this week on IM about me being a guy!



silly buggers.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 20, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> dumbasses probably just want you to post a "full frontal" photo.



What's so wrong with that?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Finally learning eh?
> 
> 
> I know I know   I'm just wicked stressed lately and life is really testing my strength these days.  I'll stick to it.  That would be cool but ummm.... I don't like cardio either LOL!
> ...




people said you are gay?



she is not gay.....


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 20, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It just gets tiring. I guess I'll get rid of that avi and find a new one.


Hi Jody. Keep your chin up. They're the losers, not you.  There are many of us who think a healthy, strong ( physically AND mentally)and muscular woman, is very appealing.

I guess maybe we should be more vocal instead of sitting quietly by...


----------



## sara (Jan 20, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LOL @ NG.... AS IF!!!
> 
> Thanks Sara, I'd don't give up that easy



 
Good! because Im going to make sure to see you on stage in march


----------



## Dante B. (Jan 20, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It just gets tiring.  I guess I'll get rid of that avi and find a new one.



Don't!! That's a good shot.

Or, you can have fun. Use a picture of Ronnie Coleman for your avatar. 

Under member status: Jodi in 2006!!!!

Signature: Goals - a sexy 32-22-32/quads-biceps-waist 



As for the comments - these are the same men who find any ounce of muscle above that of the Body By Buchenwald appearance excessive.

'Cause women who lift are icky. And they have cooties. The tapeworms in the scrawny girly girls digest the cooties, leaving the host icky-free.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow, thanks everyone, you guys are great.  I was just venting but damn, I couldn't ask for better support.  You guys are the best   Ok, I'll keep the avi, for now anyway.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2005)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> Don't!! That's a good shot.
> 
> Or, you can have fun. Use a picture of Ronnie Coleman for your avatar.
> 
> ...


LMAO!  I'm sure some of them would actually take it seriously though    

It just gets tiring having to feel like I'm fighting for everything I want, be it bodybuilding or my career.  I always feel like It's woman against man and I always have to fight and work harder at both.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2005)

Update 1.19.05

Meals:  1400 plus a few m&m's  h34r: 

Workout:  Killer Back workout   I'm gonna miss the strength.

Cardio:  30 mins on the Stairmaster.  I wanted to do sprints this morning but I just woke up less than an hour ago   

Update:  Well yesterday was it, my last day of SD.  Today's bodyweight was 125.2  I'll watch it the next week and see if it drops.  I'm hoping that I'm retaining a bit of water from the SD and that it drops a little.  I started the milk thistle today but I'm not sure how long I should be on it.

Yesterday Scott and I did our counseling.  I'm not sure how this is going to go but if it goes anything like it did last night I'll probably be house hunting soon.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 20, 2005)

JODI 

You do not I repeat DO NOT look like a guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
Those people are crazy!!!!!!!!!!!  You are beautiful and I would LOVE to have your body!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2005)

I think you should turn around in your avi and prove to us your not a guy.... 

Not a guy   Your a honey Jodes


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 20, 2005)

That is quite the complete package Jodi.

I wish I could show that picture to all the girls in my gym to illustrate the type of figure one can get by lifting dumbbells that are heavier than 10 pounds.


----------



## sara (Jan 20, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> That is quite the complete package Jodi.
> 
> I wish I could show that picture to all the girls in my gym to illustrate the type of figure one can get by lifting dumbbells that are heavier than 10 pounds.



 
your sooo right on this one


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 21, 2005)

Jodi since she is MIA  ~~>


----------



## Jodi (Jan 21, 2005)

Today was a pretty rough day.  I can't go through with this competition.  I don't have the energy nor the drive.  Scott and I broke up today.  I'm not sure where I'm heading right now but for sure I won't be competing.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 21, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Today was a pretty rough day.  I can't go through with this competition.  I don't have the energy nor the drive.  Scott and I broke up today.  I'm not sure where I'm heading right now but for sure I won't be competing.


    Hang in there Jodi. You're tough. I know what it's like with things being rough. My grandma just had a stroke and we finally put her in the nursing home....don't know if they'll keep her though because she's more ambulatory and wanders. Her form of Alzheimer's also makes her very agressive, violent, and mean....


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 21, 2005)

It'll be OK Jodi. Getting your personal life back on track is more important than a contest.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 21, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Today was a pretty rough day.  I can't go through with this competition.  I don't have the energy nor the drive.  Scott and I broke up today.  I'm not sure where I'm heading right now but for sure I won't be competing.


Argg.. Jodi.

Hang in there ok. I hope things turn out for the best....


----------



## Dante B. (Jan 21, 2005)

The goal is to be healthy and well. Competition or not, you're dedicated regardless. Then you have people who compete - at any cost - who do not live their lives (or lift, for that matter) as though there's anything worth getting.

Do what you can, exercise to stay sane and in shape, and see where you stand later on.

Best wishes, on the whole.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2005)

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sara (Jan 22, 2005)

Jodi, Im terribly sorry to hear that  
hang in there sweetie.. I will make sure to keep praying for you and for your best
Do your best and keep your mind clear out of stress
You still have my number? Please please call me if you need someone to listen


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 22, 2005)

If you need to talk, just give me a call.  I'll listen.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2005)

Hope you feel better Jodi.  I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone, you guys are great.  I'm doing alright and just trying to figure out what to do.  I won't be competing in BB or this IM comp.  Hell, I probably put on about 5 pounds over the past 2 days anyway


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 23, 2005)

*For You,*




*Because sometimes, the only solution for life's problems is a good dessert...*​

Be kind to yourself Jodi.

- Emma.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Jodi.  Hope all is well


----------



## carbchick (Jan 24, 2005)

ack, that's tough jodi. It's definitely time to spin your wheels for a while.


----------



## sara (Jan 25, 2005)

How your holding up Jodi? Please please let me know if you need anything


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 25, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> *For You,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAD EMMA!!  BAD!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 25, 2005)

Mmmmmm........that looks so damn good


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 25, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> BAD EMMA!!  BAD!!!


----------

